# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  اسئلة منوعة

## عفاف الهدى

حبيت اترك بصمة في منتدى المسابقات  :amuse: 
لكن احب ان الكل يشارك معاي :bigsmile: 
راح احط وانتو معاي اسئلة منوعة دينية ثقافية اي شي يخطر على البال :huh: 
بس اهمشي التفاعل الحلو :amuse: 
والي يجاوب يحط سؤال طيب :rolleyes: 

راح ابدأ : :noworry: 

من هما الملكين الذين يسجلان أعمال الناس؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين اجاباتكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يمكن يمكن

ملك الخير وملك الشر

يمكن
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها ها

عجبتني اجابتش 

ابغى اسم الملكين 

وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص راح اجاوب

رقيب وعتيد

السؤال الي بعده

بس اتمنى اشوف تفاعل:

من هو الي صلب نبي الله عيسى ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن يهوذاالأسخريوطي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين شذى

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بوفاة الإمام الحسن عليه السلام

اجابة خاطئة حاولي مرة اخرى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الإجابة

ان النبي عيسى لم يصلب

السؤال 

من الي علم ابن ادم دفن اخيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## همسه

اللي علمه الغراب لمن دفن غراب مثله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخت همسة الله يوفقش خيو

بس ما حطيت سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اني راح احط سؤال::

ما هي البلدة الي عرفت بأنها بلد الخمسة الاف نهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الجواب_
_هي بلاد الصين_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب رواية* *أولاد حارتنا** التي منعت من الطبع في* *مصر** حتى نهاية عام 2006*
*والتي تعرض بسببها إلى محاولة إغتيال فاشلة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الروائي نجيب محفوظ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت عيون اجابة صحيحة

الله يعطيش العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_تمر سلسلة جبال الهملايا على خمس دول اسيوية فماهي هذه الدول الخمس ؟_

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*تمر* الهيمالايا خلال خمس دول آسيوية هي الصين و الهند و نيبال و باكستان و بوتان. *...*
ان شاء الله الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينش عيون ما صححتي

راح انحط سؤال ثاني لا تتوقف الصفحة

من هو الشخص الي لما الأمام علي عليه السلام قال خطبة اغمى عليه من شدة ايمانه ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو همام

وينكم

مين بحط سؤال؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو   مؤلف  كتاب * 

*يوميات قاضي  في الارياف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف ما عرفت الأجابة

----------


## ابو طارق

*للتسهيل * 

*هو  كاتب مصري  كبير* 

*وله  مؤلفات كثيرة* 

*سوف اضع  الجواب  غدا في حال لم يتم الحل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف ما عرفناه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

توفيق الحكيم

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت ابني* 

* أسير الحرمان* 

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*اشكرك   ابني * 


*السؤال  التالي * 


*من هو  اول  من وصل الى  قمة  جبل افرست*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

رجل نيوزلندي أسمه
( سير أدموند هيلاري )

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  ابني * 


*اين  سؤالك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني راح اسأل هالمرة

من هو المعروف ب خاتم الحكماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أسير الحرمان

للأسف لم اعرف الإجابة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بك اسير 

الله يعطيك العافية 

الإجابة هي 

الميرزا محمد طاهر التنكابني



طيب سؤالي لهلمرة

من هو سلطان المحققين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*خواجة نصير الدين الطوسي. 597 – 672 هـ. الذي عاش في القرن السابع الهجري وكان من كبار علماء الشيعة ، ومفكريهم ويعبر عنه بالعقل الحادي عشر لشدة ذكائه* 


*محمد بن محمد بن الحسن نصير الدين الطوسي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة نموذجية من والدنا ابو طارق

يعطيك العافية 

من هو ذو الشمالين ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه*

*ذكر أهل السير أن أبا ذي الشمالين ن عبد عمرو بن نضلة ، قدم مكة فحالف عبد الحارث بن زهرة ، وزوجه ابنته نعمى فولدت له عميراً ذا الشمالين ، اعتنق ذو الشمالين الاسلام في مكة قبل الهجرة ، ثم هاجر مع المسلمين الى المدينة المنورة ، فنزل على سعد بن خيثمة ن وآخى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بينه وبين يزيد بن الحارث بن فُسحم أحد شهداء بدر ، وستأتي ترجمته في موضعها . خرج ذو الشمالين مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى بدر ، وقاتل أعداء الله دفاعاً عن دين الله وتأييداً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكان ممن كتب الله له السعادة وأكرمه بالشهادة ، فأدرك مراده ونال مبتغاه ، قتله أسامة الجشمي* .


*((ابن عبد عمرو حليف بني زهرة،))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الرئيس الكوبي حاليا*

*ما اسمه ومتى استلم الحكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 
تصحيح الأسم عبد الله بن عمرو بن نضلة

----------


## ابو طارق

*اوكي  تم تصحيح  الاسم* 


*بس وين  جواب السؤال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فى 25 فبراير  تعهد الرئيس *الكوبى* الجديد راوءول كاسترو بتيسير عمل الحكومة الكوبية

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب   كافي  شافي* 

*وصحيح  100%* 


*سؤالي   هو* 


*- من مواليد السودان عام* *1935** و الرئيس السابق للجمهورية السودانية، ورئيس مجلس أمناء منظمة الدعوة* *الاسلامية**. استلم السلطةاثناء انتفاضة ابريل 1985 بصفته اعلى قادة الجيش وبتنسيق مع قادة الانتفاضةمن احزاب ونقابات ثم قام بعمل غير مسبوق في العالم العربي إذ قام بتسليم السلطة للحكومة المنتخبة في العام التالي. إعتزل العمل السياسي وعكف على عمل الدعوة الاسلامية. كان يشغل منصب رئيس هيئه اركان الجيش السودانى ، ثم وزير الدفاع وذلك في عهد الرئيس الاسبق* *جعفر نميري** ، رفض تسليم حاميه مدينه الابيض العسكريه عندما كان قائدا للحاميه عند انقلاب الرائد / العطا عام* *1971**، حتى استعاد النميرى مقاليد الحكومه بعد ثلاثه ايام.*
*تلقى المشير ؟؟؟؟؟؟ تعليمه العسكري في الكلية الحربية في السودان وتخرج منها عام* *1955**. تقلد عدّة مناصب في الجيش السوداني حتى وصل به المطاف إلى وزارة الدفاع كوزير معين. وفي* *ابريل** من عام* *1985**، قاد المشير انقلابا عسكريا في السودان وتقلد رئاسة المجلس الانتقالي إلى حين قيام حكومة منتخبة. وفي بادرة لم يعهدها* *التاريخ** العربي المعاصر، سلم المشير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مقاليد السلطة للحكومة الجديدة المنتخبة واعتزل العمل السياسي ليتفرغ لأعمال الدعوة الإسلامية.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن عزو ..............ناجي

----------


## ابو طارق

جربي  مرة   ثانية 

وانا اعرفك  لا  تتوقفي عن البحث 

وسوف تجديه ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:mad:    ليش كدا .....ليش كدا

 :closedeyes:   اني زعلانة 


 :ranting: ما عرفت الإجابة ما عرفت

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هو 
المشير عبدالرحمن محمد حسن سوار الذهب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر تصحيح الوالد

وراح اسأل سؤال ثاني 

غزوة بني غطفان في اي ارض وقعت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب ابنتي * 

*نوارة الدنيا* 

* صح  صح صح* 

*ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى* 

* طولي بالك  وهل تعتقدي  باننا  نعرف كل شيئ * 

*نبحث  نجرب  ونقول ما نعرفه  اذا كان  صح  يكون  خير واذا لا  نعرفه نسئل  غيرنا* 

*ونستفيد من  خبرات الآخرين* 

* ((تحياتي  ابنتي ))*

*جواب  سؤالك  ابنتي  نوارة* 

*في ارض تسمى  (( بذي أمر ))* 

السؤال 

*ولد سنة* *1919** في قرية* *أسطال** ، مركز* *سمالوط**بمحافظة المنيا**. تخرج من* *الكلية الحربية** في* *1939** . شارك في* *حرب 1948** في نفس وحدة جمال عبد الناصر.*
*لعب ؟؟؟ دوراً كبيراً في القيام بالثورة عام* *1952**. وفي العام التالي* *1953**، أصبح رئيساً للأركان. قاد القوات المصرية والمقاومة في حرب* *العدوان الثلاثي** عام* *1956** ويتحمل بالمشاركة مع جمال عبد الناصرالمسئولية عن اخفاقه في إدارة المعارك في سيناء والسويس . بعد الوحدة مع سوريا، عام* *1958**، أصبح القائد الأعلى للقوات المشتركة.*
*في عام* *1964** أصبح نائباً أول لرئيس الجمهورية.* *حرب 1967** وضعت نهاية لمستقبله، حيث أعفي من كافة مناصبه واحيل للتقاعد. ثم وضع قيد الإقامة الجبرية في منزله، في أغسطس 1967 بسبب التصرفات الارتجالية غير المدروسة لقيادته المعارك ثم انهياره مما ادى إلى التخبط في اصدار قرار الانسحاب الكيفي من سيناء الذي ادى للهزيمة .ألقي القبض على 50 ضابطاً ووزيرين سابقين بتهمة التخطيط لإنقلاب.*
*تزوج ؟؟؟ أكثر من مرة غير أن زواجه من الممثلة الإغراء* *برلنتي عبد الحميد** هو الأشهر، حيث إنه كاد أن يفقد مستقبله السياسي بسبب هذا الزواج الذي لم يرض عنه الرئيس* *جمال عبد الناصر**,وأنجب من زواجه هذا ولداً في أبريل* *1967**، وقد ألفت برلنتي كتاباً عن هذا الزواج أسمته "؟؟؟؟؟؟" صدر عام* *1993**.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة للوالد

والجواب لسؤالك

عبد الحكيم عامر الذي عاصر جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب   صحيح* 

*انه عبد الحكيم عامر* 



*السؤال* 


*حرب ؟؟؟؟؟او معركة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الثانية هي المعركة التي وقعت في* *؟؟؟؟؟؟** التي تبعد 90 كيلو متر عن* *الإسكندرية**. معركة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هي من أهم معارك التحول في* *الحرب العالمية الثانية** والتي كانت بين القوات* *المانية**والإيطالية** بقيادة* *رومل** وبين القوات* *البريطانية** بقيادة* *مونتجومري**. وكانت من أهم معارك الدبابات على مدار التاريخ وبعد انتصار القوات الألمانية في معارك الصحراء، وكانت المشكلة عند الألمان هو النقص الكبير في الوقود بسب اغراق البريطانين لحاملة النفط الايطاليه مما شل حركة تقدم الدبابات وبالتالي استطاعت القوات البريطانيه طردهم إلى* *ليبيا**، ومن كل* *افريقيا** وصولا إلى* *مالطه**. ان هذه المعركه شهدت بدايه الخسائر التي الحقت بالألمان.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معركة العلمين

أين يقع مسجد الشمس ( مسجدرد الشمس )؟

----------


## كـــ1دي

في المدينة المنورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة كدوي الله يعطيش العافية 

بس وينش غناتي ما تشاركي في باقي الأقسام؟؟؟


سؤالي الحين 

*مالمقصود ببلاد الزيتون ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المقصود  ببلاد  الزيتون   هو* 


*تونس **فلسطين ** اسبانيا * 


*بلاد  يوجد فيها  الكثير  من شجر الزيتون* 

*اما بالنسبة  للتسمية * 

*جميع هذه البلدان تسمى  بلاد الزيتون* 


*اما اذا كان السؤال  له معنى  آخر * 

*لا اعرف* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة من الوالد

الله يعطيك العافية

الإجابة الي عندي تونس
بس البقي صح كمان

السؤال
ما هي الصناعات الخمس في المنطق؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

* هي: (البرهان) و(الجدل) و(الخطابة) و(الشعر) و(المغالطة)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة نموذجية

سؤالي هالمرة

من هم الحليون الستة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول  رئيس لباكستان* 

*بعد  ان نالت استقلالها  مع الهند سنة 1947*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محمد علي جناحي

سؤالي هالمرة

من هم الحليون الستة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  بحثت  كثيرا  ولم  اجد  جواب* 

*اذا كان السؤال يعني * 

*الحلي الاول  والحلي الثاني * 

*ارجوا  التوضيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفة عالتأخير

الإجابة هي 

المحقق الحلي
العلامة الحلي
فخر المحققين الحلي
ابن ادريس الحلي
ابن سعيد الحلي
فاضل بن مقداد الحلي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري   ابنتي* 


*معلومات  مفيدة * 

*لم  اعرفها من قبل* 



*سؤالي*  

 (1928 - ) ولد بالحروشبولاية سكيكدة . بدأ دراسته بالمدرسة الكتانية في قسنطينة وكان معه بالمدرسة هواري بومدين. كان عضوا في حزب الشعب وساهم بالنضال فيه حتى أصبح مسؤول خلية ومن بعدها مسئول مجموعة. بعام 1953 عين مدرسا من طرف حزبه في مدرسة حرة بسكيكدة. ساهم بالثورة الجزائرية منذ اتصالة *بديدوش مراد* في نوفمبر1954وكانت بداية مشاركته على مستوى مدينة سكيكدة وبعدها إلتحق بجبال الشمال القسنطيني. وشارك في معارك أغسطس1955 تحت قيادة *زيغود يوسف*. وفي أغسطس1956 شارك في *مؤتمر الصومام* حيث كان عضوا مندوبا عن المنطقة الثانية. وقام بقيادة المنطقة الثانية بين أعوام 1957 و 1959. وفي مايو1959 التحق بتونس حيث دخل في عداد الشخصيات العشر التي قامت بتنظيم الهيئتين المسيرتين للثورة (*الحكومة المؤقتة للجمهورية الجزائرية* و *المجلس الوطني للثورة الجزائرية*). بعد الاستقلال عين سفيرا للجزائر في تونس ثم مصر وبعدها سوريا و لبنان و العراق و إيطاليا. في يناير1992 ، عين عضوا في المجلس الأعلى للدولة ثم رئيسا له في 2 يوليو وذلك بعد إغتيال محمد بوضياف.

*من هو  هذا  الشخص*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السفير علي كافي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع اختي الغالية شذى

علي كافي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملقب بـــ  لسان الغيب ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*حافظ الشيرازي* 


*ما هو الاسم  الحقيقي * 

*للزعيم  الشيوعي السابق* 

*((ستالين ))*











جوزيف فيساريونوفيتش دجوغاشفيلي

----------


## صالح 48

جوزيف فيساريونوفيتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملقب ب ضامن الغزال؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الامام الرضا  عليه السلام* 

*وارجوا منك  ابنتي ((عفاف الهدى )) ان  تكتبي هذا الموضوع* 

*في منتدى  كرامات اهل البيت* 

*قصة  الغزال  وابن الامير* 

*اشكرك على السؤال  الرائع* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية

والله يقدرنا على فعل الخير


السؤال

من هو ثقة الإسلام؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثقة الإسلام محمد بن يعقوب بن إسحاق الكليني*


*سؤالي* 

*ما هي الكتب الستة ومن هم اصحابها*

----------


## صالح 48

و الله اعلم .............
الكافي : الكليني
التهذيب : الطبرسي
الإستبصار:الطبرسي
من لا يحضره الفقيه: الصدوق
بحار الأنوار :المجلسي
وسائل الشيعة : الحر العاملي

----------


## صالح 48

من هو فخر المحققين؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دقيقة سأجيب عن سؤال الوالد 

الكتب عند الإخوان السنة ستة وهي :

- الإمام البخاري 2- الإمام مسلم 3- الإمام أبو داود 
4- الإمام الترمذي 5 – الإمام النسائي 6 – الإمام ابن ماجه
واجابة الأخ ريل اسلام هي :
(أبو طالب محمد بن الحسن بن يوسف بن المطهر الحلي). *...*

----------


## صالح 48

ننتظر التصحيح من الحاج محمود على سؤال الكتب السته

و إجابتك أختي صحيحة انه (المحقق الحلي)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نحن بانتظارك يابونا 

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  عفاف الهدى صحيح*

----------


## صالح 48

مش مشكلة انا حطيت الكتب الستة عند الشيعة 

السؤال :
من هو صاحب كتاب الروضة البهية

----------


## وردة المستقبل

صاحب كتاب الروضه البهيه هو الشهيد الثاني وان شا الله صح واذا صح بكتب سوال

----------


## ابو طارق

*صاحب كتاب الروضه البهيه هو الشهيد الثاني وان شا الله صح واذا صح بكتب سؤال*

 

*الشهيد السعيد محمد بن جمال الدين مكي العاملي*



ننتظر  سؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حجة الإسلام .....من هو؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*صاحب لقب (( حجة الأسلام )) هو الأمام الغزالي 0*
*
**
**اذا  صح  اضع  سؤال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الإجابة صحيحة 

حامد الغزالي

تفضل والدي العزيز بوضع سؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتخرت بابا اني راح احط سؤال

من هو الذي بنى مدينة سامراء؟

----------


## صالح 48

إضريت ان اتغيب عن المنتدى لأسباب خاصة
جواب الحاج محمود : نعم هو الشهيد الثاني و هو 
زين الدين بن علي بن احمد العاملي و له كتاب الروضة البهية في شرح اللمعة الدمشقية 
اما الشهيد محمد بن جمال الدين مكي  هو الشهيد الأول و هو صاحب كتاب اللمعة الدمشقية

----------


## ابو طارق

*المعتصم العباسي*



*في اي  سنة ابتدئ العمل في  السد العالي* 

*في  مصر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في سنة 1960-1970* 

*في اي عهد تم انشاء السد العالي بمصر؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*القائد  الخالد* 

*جمال  عبد الناصر * 


*  رحمة الله  عليه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الذي بنى مدينة الكوفة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بناها سعد بن ابي وقاص*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أيهما أكثر ذكرآ في القرآن( المهاجرون ) ام (الأنصار ) ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المهاجرون

في اس سورة ذكرت معركة حنين؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما في اجابات 
مين راح يبدأ

----------


## ابو طارق

*لقد نصركم الله في مواطن كثيرة ويوم حنين اذ اعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغن عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الارض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين* 
*سورة  التوبة الآية  ((25))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو الاسم الحقيقي للاعب كرة القدم* 

*المشهور   باسم   ((بيليه))*

*وما هي جنسيته*

----------


## صالح 48

جنسيته : برازيلية
أسمه:؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*99% من الناس تعرف انه برازيلي* 

*اريد الاسم  وهو السؤال الاساسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسمه - أديسون أريتس  وجنسيته برازيلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* من هو الذي اكتشف نهر الأمازون ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرانسيسكو دو أوريللانا 

من هو مؤلف كتاب شرح شذور الذهب؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أبو محمد عبد الله جمال الدين' ابن هشام الأنصارى'* 


*السؤال* 



*من هم الشعراء اصحاب المعلقات السبع* 

*ملاحظة  المعلقات السبع  وليس  التسع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

-*اصحاب المعلقات السبعة هم شعراء* الجاهلية 1-الحارث بن حلزة 2-عمرو بن كلثوم 3-عنترة بن شداد 4-طرفة بن العبد 5-امرئ القيس 6-لبيد بن ربيعة 7-زهير بن ابي سلمى *...*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

سؤالي
من هو اللذي قال فيه النبي : 
الوزغ بن الوزغ

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*هو* الحكم *بن* أبي العاص *بن* أمية *بن* عبد شمس الأموي لعنه الله.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مروان بن الحكم* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكوووووووووووووووووور أخوووي محمود إجابتك صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم  الشاعر الفرزدق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*همام بن غالب بن صعصعة*

*في شاعر اسمه البحتري فما معنى البحتري ؟؟*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أتوقع يعني القصير

أرجووو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  هو القصير* 

*بالاذن من ابنتي  شذى* 


*السؤال* 

*من هو مؤلف  كتاب  ليالي بيشاور* 

*وكم هو  عدد الليالي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خذ راحتك عمو ابو طارق لاتستئذن مني ابداا فلك كل احترام..*
*السيد محمدالموسوي الشيرازي*
*10 ليالي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هم النواب الأربعة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

النواب الاربعةهم:
ابو عمرو عثمان بن سيد الاسدي
ابو جعفر محمد بن عثمان
ابو القاسم حسين بن روح
ابو الحسن علي بن محمد السمري
رضي الله عنهم

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

خادمه المهدي ماحطيتي سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو مؤسس دار الندوة في مكة ؟؟؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

س :من هو مؤسس دار الندوة في مكة ؟
ج: قصي بن كلاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*بما انه لا يوجد سؤال من ابنتي * 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*سيكون السؤال  كما يلي* 

*من هو أخر السلاطيين العثمانيين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز الثاني ..*

*كان السلطان العثماني شاعرًا له ذوق فني رفيع، وخطاطًا يجيد الكتابة، وملمًا بعدد من اللغات الشرقية من بينها العربية، وكان له بصر بالأحجار الكريمة..*
*من هو؟*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

والله صب السؤال

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*


*ماحكم المتنجس الثالث من حيث الطهارة؟*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حسب السيد السستاني* 

*نجس واليك الدليل*

*(مسألة 155): ينجس الملاقي للنجس مع الرطوبة المسرية في أحدهما، وكذلك الملاقي للمتنجس بملاقاة النجس بل وكذا الملاقي للمتنجس بملاقاة المتنجس فيما لم تتعدد الوسائط بينه وبين عين النجاسة وإلا ففي تنجسه نظر بل منع وإن كان هو الأحوط، مثلاً إذا لاقت اليد اليمنى البول فهي تتنجس فإذا لاقتها اليد اليسرى مع الرطوبة يحكم بنجاستها أيضاً وكذا إذا لاقت اليد اليسرى مع الرطوبة شيئاً آخر كالثوب فإنه يحكم بنجاسته، ولكن إذا لاقى الثوب شيء أخر مع الرطوبة سواء كان مائعاً أم غيره فالحكم بنجاسته محل إشكال بل منع.*

*المسائل المنتخبة* 

*النجاسات واحكامها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز الثاني ..*
> 
> *كان السلطان العثماني شاعرًا له ذوق فني رفيع، وخطاطًا يجيد الكتابة، وملمًا بعدد من اللغات الشرقية من بينها العربية، وكان له بصر بالأحجار الكريمة..*
> 
> *من هو؟*



*الجواب سليمان القانوني ..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*


*شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل محمود*

*اصبت فرأي المشهر هذا ولكن يوجد بعض الفقهاء يقول بطهارة المتنجس الثالث* 

*تحياتي لك وشكرا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الاستاذ الفاضل  كميل الفضلي* 

*ولهذا السبب  انا  وضعت اسم السيد ((علي السستاني )) حفظه الله* 

*ولا استبعد ان يكون هناك  خلاف ذلك  واذا راجعنا  كثير من المسائل* 

*الفقهية  نجد انه يوجد تباين بين المجتهدين  حفظهم الله* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا لك ابي واستاذي الفاضل ابو طارق*

*نعم علمت انك وضعت رأي سماحة السيد السيستاني دام عزه*

*وانا اجبت ان رأي المشهور والمعصرين ايظاً*

*تحياتي لك وشكرا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من هو الحكيم الصغير؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*السؤال  مبهم * 

*شرح اوضح   يعني من هو الملقب  بالحكيم  او او او*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفوا

السؤال 

من هو الملقب ب الحكيم الصغير ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ننتظر منك الإجابة أختي عفاف يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخت عيون وحشتينا

الحكيم الصغير هو :

محمد سعيد القمي المعروف بالقاضي سعيد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أهلين أختي عفاف وأنتو وحشتوني أكثر_ 
_ شكرا على الإجابة وعلى المعلومة الجديدة الله يقويش ياااارب_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إدموند هيلاري هو أول شخص يصل إلى قمة جبل* *إفرست** في العالم فماهي جنسيته ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نيوزيلندي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذ  يخطر  بفكرك عند  ذكر اسم* 


* أوبنهايمر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صانع القنبله النوويه الذي استخدمت في تحطيم هيروشيما*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  سليم  100%* 



*السؤال*


*نعرف ان نيل ارمسترونغ  اول انسان يهبط على القمر* 

*ما اسم اول مركبة  فضاء تحمل رواد هبطت على للقمر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ايجل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح * 


*المركبة  ايجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هي تلك الملكة التي امتازت بالحكمة والمشورة في قومها؟؟؟

ذكرت في القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*الملكة بلقيس*

*شكرا لكي اختي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخ كميل 

من هو الملقب بجالينوس العرب؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  ابو بكر الرازي* 


*السؤال*


*اطلق عليه  لقب  شيخ الكيميائيين في الاسلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأجابة لدي محمد بن زكريا الرازي 

ترى هل هو نفسه ابو بكر الرازي 

افدنا ايها الوالد العزيز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اختان اشتغلتا بالسقاية وذكرتا في القرآن الكريم

من هاتين الفتاتين يا ترى ؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*


*ابنتا نبي الله شعيب عليه سلام الله*

*تحياتي وشكرا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختي عفاف أجل هو نفس الشخص*
*وهذا هو الأسم الكامل له*
*أبو بكر محمد بن يحيى بن زكريا الرازي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جالينوس كاتب وطبيب شهير فماهو المجال الذي تخصص فيه  ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد البحث الطويل  لم اجد له تخصص معين* 

*انما تأليف ((200))  كتاب في الطب والصيدلة* 

*درس الرياضيات والطب والفلسفة والفلك والكيمياء و المنطق و الأدب.
عمل رئيسا للبيمارستان العضدي في بغداد. له الكثير من الرسائل في شتى الأمراض وكتب في كل فروع الطب والمعروفة في ذلك العصر، وقد ترجم بعضها إلى اللاتينية لتستمر المراجع الرئيسية في الطب حتى القرن السابع عشر، ومن أعظم كتبه "تاريخ الطب" وكتاب "المنصوري" في الطب و كتاب "الأدوية المفردة" الذي يتضمن الوصف الدقيق لتشريح أعضاء الجسم. هو أول من ابتكر خيوط الجراحة، وصنع المراهم، وله مؤلفات في الصيدلة ساهمت في تقدم علم العقاقير .وله 200 كتاب ومقال في مختاف جوانب العلوم.* 
*واعتقد  انه  تخصص  بالصيدلة* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شيخنا الفاضل كميل

اجابة صحيحة 

يعطيك العافية 

اختي الغالية عيون

مشكورة للمعلومة 

واخبارش مع البيبي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا ابي محمود على الأضافة الرائعة يعطيك الف عافية ويقويك على البحث الطويل* 
*تخصص جالينوس في علم التشريح*


*لاشكر على واجب والله يعافيك أختي عفاف* 
*مشكورة على السؤال عزيزتي ماشي الحال انا والبيبي بخير الحمدلله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_اليونسكو كلمة مختصرة لتعريف فماهو معناها ؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خسارة ما اعرف الأجابة

----------


## LUCKY

اليونسكو هي منظمه الامم المتحده للتربيه و التعليم

----------


## LUCKY

س 8 – ما معنى اسم الارقم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* معنى الارقم  هو* 

*الثعبان المنقوش الظهر*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملقب بجمال العرفاء؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*والله بحثت ومالقيت*
*ننتظر الإجابة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا للبحث اخت عيون

الإجابة عي:

العارف نادي غلي القاضي التبريزي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مكتشف جزر سليمان ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفارودي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حبيبتي عفاف حط لي مصدر الإجابة والنص كامل 
لإن الإجابة عندي مختلفه
أنتظرك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين خيو عيون 

اجابتي تخمين يمكن خطأ 

انتي صححي ليي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإجابة الصحيحة هو*
*المكتشف الأوروبي*
*بيدرو  سارمينتو  دي  غامبوا** في* *1568*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي دولة خليجية وفي اي محافظة يتم فيها زراعة اشجار جوز الهند ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ظفار * 


*×××××××××××*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة هي سلطنة عمان في محافظة ظفار_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهما أكبر لغتين جرمانيتين ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأنجليزية والألمانية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي عفاف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو ابو الكيمياء؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_جابر بن حيان_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا اخت عيون

اجابة صحيحة وهو احد نلامذة الأمام الصادق عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم والأمام علي يطلق عليه ابو سالم فمن هو ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه ميثم  بن يحيى  التمار* 

*رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى اجابة من احلى والد 

كم احتجت لوالدي خلال هذا الأسبوع 

كم ااعتصرني الألم لأني وددت الأرتماء في حضن ابي

فلم استطع

والدي محمود سعد

اشكرك لتقبلي ابنة لك

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  
*ابنتي الغالية*  
*عفاف الهدى*  
*يشرفني بل ويسعدني ان تكوني ابنتي*  
*مع اخوانك واخواتك في هذا المنتدى الرائع*  
*ابنتي الف الف الف رحمة على والدك*  
*لقد قام بتربيتك تربية صالحة وزرع فيكي الحب له*  
*من خلال حبه لكي*  
*واطلب من كل من يقرأ هذه الرساله ان يقرأ الفاتحة*  

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 1*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 2 الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 3 مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 4 إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 5 اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 6 صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ 7*



*صدق الله العلي العظيم* 
*ويهديها الى روح والدك وأسئل الله ان يسكنه جنات النعيم*  

*ابنتي تقبلي مني كل المودة والاحترام*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية 

ابي الغالي

فقد رسمت البسمة والأمل 

على قلب يتيمة في ظهر يوم الجمعة 

كم من الثواب ينتظرك

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*لمن قالت فاطمةالزهراء ( عليها السلام ) :*

* ( فإني أشهد الله وملائكته أنكما أسخطتماني ، وما أرضيتماني ، ولئن لقيت النبي لأشكونكما إليه )؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن لعمر وقنغذ

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا ابنتي عفاف * 


*سؤال  جدا بسيط  ابحثي  شوي * 

*واضح  نصف  جوابك  صح *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابو بكر وعمر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*جوابك  صح* 

*ونصف الجواب للعزيزة* 

*عفاف الهدى*

*السؤال* 

*من هو* 


*فاتح عهد الاستشهاديين في لبنان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشهيد

احمد قصر

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح* 



*السؤال* 


*ما اسم البارجة او الباخرة الامريكية* 

*التي اغرقها الاسرائيليين عام 67*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسمارك

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  غلط* 

*ابحثي  اكثر  ستجدي الجواب* 

*بسمارك  بارجة  المانية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ليبرتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاطرة  يا شذى* 

*لكي مني تقييم* 


*السؤال* 

*من هو  أول أمين عام لهيئة الأمم المتحدة*

*وما هي جنسيته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* تريغف هالفدان لي* 
*نرويجي الجنسيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 


*وين اسئلتك  يا شذى* 

*السؤال * 


*في اي سنة نالت جامايكا  استقلالها* 

*وما اسم اول  رئيس  للدولة*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

في عام 1962م  و أول رئيس للدوله هو ألكسندر بستمانت

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكر  ابني  ابو محمد وعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو امين جامعة الدول العربيه عام 1952؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عبد الرحمن عزام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خطأ حاولي مرة اخرى ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال  ملغوم* 

*نصف الجواب  صح * 

*انتبهي للسؤال  ويجب ان يكون البحث  اكثر*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

عمرو موسى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه خاطئه اخوي ..*

*هو محمد عبد الخالق حسونه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المسجد الأعظم في قم من هو مؤسسه؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن السيد محمد حسين الطباطبائي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين شذاوي اجابتش نصها صحيح 

السيد محمد حسين 

لكن مو الطباطبائي 

فكري شوي وابحثي ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تقصدي السيد محمد حسين* *البروجردي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نعم اجابة صحيحة يعطيش العافية هيك الشاطرات ولا بلاش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اي خيتو عفاف هو السيد اسمه كذا لمن بحثت عنه.*
* السيد محمد حسين الطبطبائي البروجردي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وهو* * المسجد الكبير المعروف بالمسجد الأعظم، الذي تميّز منذ تأسيسه عام 1373هـ بأمر المرجع الديني الكبير زعيم الشيعة الإمامية آية الله العظمى السيد البروجردي (قدس سره) وتحت إشرافه، إلى يومنا هذا ـ إضافة إلى إقامة الجماعات فيه ـ بأنّه معهد للدراسات الدينيّة العليا، وملتقى الآلاف من الطلاب في موسم الدراسة من مختلف أنحاء العالم، حيث يتلقون العلم في الأصول والفقه والتفسير والحديث والرّجال.*
*ويعدّ اليوم أكبر مجمع علمي يضمّ أكبر عدد من الطلاب يقصدونه صباحاً ومساءً، حيث تلقى فيه الدروس بانتظام على مدى تسعة أشهر من السنة تقريباً هي موسم الدراسة من كل عام.*
*وقد شيّد المسجد الأعظم على مساحة من الأرض تقدر بأحد عشر ألف متر مربع، تقوم فوقه قبّة عظيمة مزيّنة بالكاشي من الداخل والخارج، ولعلّها أعظم قبّة في إيران، وله مئذنتان عظيمتان هما أعلى مئذنتين في قم، ومئذنتان صغيرتان وبناء لساعة كبيرة، وقد أنفق على بنائه وبناء سائر مرافقه أكثر من سبعة ملايين توماناً.**(2)**وينفتح الحرم الشريف من جهته الجنوبيّة على فناء واسع يعرف بالصحن الكبير يحوطه سور له أربعة أبواب، ويحوي في أطرافه الثلاث عدداً كبيراً من الحجرات هي أشبه شيء بالفصول الدراسية، حيث تلقى فيها الدروس المختلفة، كما أنّها تضمّ عدداً كبيراً من قبور العلماء والمؤمنين.*
*وأمّا من جهة الغرب فيتصل به مسجدان أو ثلاثة تمتلئ بحلقات الدروس أيضاً، والتي لا تنقطع صباحاً ومساء إلا في أوقات الصلاة، حيث تقام فيها الجماعات.*
*وأمّا من جهة الشرق فتتصل به مدرستان كبيرتان ـ الفيضية ودار الشفاء ـ تشتملان على عدد كبير من الغرف يسكن الطلاب ببعضها، ويدرسون في بعضها الآخر.*
*ويتوسط بين الحرم وبينهما فناء يعرف بالصحن الصغير، له ـ من جهة الجنوب ـ مدخلان ينفتحان على الصحن الكبير، ومدخلان ـ من جهة الشمالية ـ ينفتحان على ساحة المسجد الأعظم، وفي زواياه وجهته الشرقيّة عدد من الغرف.*
*وأما جهته الغربية ففيها الإيوان الذهبي الذي يتصل بالرّواق المتصل بالضريح المقدس.*
*وإنّك لتجد هذا الحرم المقدس كلّ يوم من قبل طلوع الفجر وإلى ما بعد منتصف الليل في حركة دائبة مستمرة، والناس يغدون ويروحون بين متعبّد، وزائر، ومصلٍّ، وقارئ للقرآن، وطالب علم.*
*لذلك كان هذا الحرم الشريف قلب هذه المدينة النابض، ومعلمها البارز، ومهوى الأفئدة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي سنة هجرية  تم* 

*تذهيب القبة المطهرة* 
*للسيدة المعصومة عليها السلام*

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

في سنة 1218 هجري
اتمنى يكوون صح
اسئله حلووه
يسلموو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلومات قيمة من الوالد العزيز

شذاوي اها يعني اجابتش صحيحة من اول 

اسمحي لي طالبتي المتفوقة 

الطالب يغلب الأستاذ احيانا

الأجابة على سؤال الوالد سبقتنا بنت اخوي

1218 هـ

اعرف على بنت اخوي

أنا والبحر توأمان

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صحيح 

اهلا بالعزيزة  

انا والبحر توأمان 

اما الجواب بالنسبة لامين عام الجامعة العربية 

كان السؤال  مركب  اي  انا سئلت عن سنة محددة 

1952  في هذه السنة كان للجامعة  رئيسيين  والاجوبة 

صحيحة  كان في اول السنة عبد الرحمن عزام  وأخر السنة 

 محمد عبد الخالق حسونة 

اشكر كل من جاوب  


ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال  

من المعروف ان رؤساء الجامعة العربية 

كلهم مصريين ولكن حصل ان تغير مرة واحدة 

من كان هذا الرئيس وما هي جنسيته 


ابو طارق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاذلي القليبي  هو الوحيد الذي يختلف عن رؤساء الجامعه وهو تونسي الجنسيه*

----------


## ريام البراري

سلام ماكو سؤال رح احط اني سؤال هو 
(مالفرق بين النجوم والكواكب )

----------


## ابو طارق

*في العلم الحديث يفرقون بين النجم والكوكب ، فيقولون أن الكوكب هو الجرم السماوي المنطفئ الذي لانور فيه ، أي أنه يعكس ضوء الشمس ، ويعدون القمر وسائر الكواكب السيارة في هذا الجنس ، ويطلقون كلمة نجم على الشموس البعيدة لأن أ نورها منبعثة منها وليست انعكاس لضوء الشمس كما هو الحال في الكواكب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي  هو * 

*ما هو * 

*الثقب  الاسود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الثقب الأسود هي منطقة في الفضاء* *, عبارة عن كتلة كبيرة في حجم صغير تسمى الحجم الحرج بالنسبة لهذه الكتلة، حيث تبدأ المادة بالانضغاط تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة ويحدث فيها أنهيار من نوع خاص هو الأنهيار بفعل الجاذبية**،و ذلك ينتج عن القوة العكسية للإنفجار حيث أن هذه القوة تضغط النجم و تجعله صغيرا جدا وذا جاذبية قوية خارقة، ويزداد تركيز الكتلة أي كثافة الجسم (نتيجة تداخل جسيمات ذراته وإنعدام الفراغ البيني بين الجزيئات)، وتصبح قوّة جاذبيته قوّية إلى درجة لا يمكن لأي جسم يمر بمسافة قريبة منه أن يفلت مهما بلغت سرعته وبالتالي يزداد كمّ المادة الموجودة في الثقب الأسود، وبحسب النظرية النسبية العامّة* *لـأينشتاين** فإن الجاذبية تقوّس* *الفضاء** الذي يسير الضوء فيه بشكل مستقيم بالنسبة للفراغ، وهذا يعني أن الضوء ينحرف تحت تأثير الجاذبية، أما الثقب الأسود فإنه يقوس الفضاء إلى حد يمتص* *الضوء** المار بجانبه بفعل* *الجاذبية**، وهو يبدو لمن يراقبه من الخارج كأنه منطقة من العدم إذ لا يمكن لأي إشارة أو معلومة أو موجة أو جسيم الافلات من منطقة تأثيره فيبدو بذلك أسود.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قول من هذا الجواب ؟*
*أي الثلاثة أشعر ؟ فقال : المتنبي وأبو تمام حكيمان وإنما الشاعر البحتري .*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*القائل  :::*

*ابي العلا المعري*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملقب بخير العارفين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

محااوله:
يمكن يكون الامام الصادق (عليه السلام)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف خطأ يا بنت اخوي 

بقرب لكم جماعه

اسمه على اسم احد الأعضاء ودائما هالعضو القاه في المنتدى الأسلامي 

انتظر اجاباتكم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> للأسف خطأ يا بنت اخوي 
> 
> بقرب لكم جماعه
> 
> اسمه على اسم احد الأعضاء ودائما هالعضو القاه في المنتدى الأسلامي 
> 
> انتظر اجاباتكم



 
كميل ( الفضلي)   :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف خطأ اخ ابتسام

حاول تنجح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخواني اخواتي 

 :embarrest: اشقد منحرجة منكم  :embarrest: 

السؤال كتبته خطأ :sad2: 

راح اعيد صياغته من جديد

من هو خير التابعين؟؟؟ :huh:

----------


## Sweet Magic

*عفاف الهدى* 


*يعطيك  العافيه* 



××××××

 خير التابعين  ::

  أويس القرني

----------


## ابو طارق

*خَـدَعوهـا بـقـولـهم حَــســـْـنــاء*

*والغَواني يَغُـرٌهُــــــنَّ الــــــثَّــنـاءُ**لمن هذه الابيات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت سويت

يعطيش الله العافية
اجابة صحيحة

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اجابة سؤال اب ابو طارق * 




*امير الشعراء    {  احمد شوقي  }*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي  هذه الامراة*


*الزباء بنت عمرو بن الظرب بن حسان ابن أذينة بن السميدع*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

*زنوبيا* ملكة تدمر (بالميرا) و الشام والجزيرة. وهي الزباء بنت عمرو بن الظرب بن حسان ابن أذينة بن السميدع . كانت عربية تسمي زينب في التاريخ العربي .

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

أين تقع جامعة صوفيا؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تقع في صوفيا عاصمة بلغاريا
للمعلومية جامعة صوفيا العريقة  تأسست في عام 1889

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤلف كتاب السيرة الذاتية ( الأيام ) ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*طه  حسين* 

اسم الكتاب : الأيام المؤلف : طه حسين الناشر:مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر عدد الصفحات: 520
ما الايام في هذا الكتاب إلا أيام أتت وولت على طه حسن يسردها في هذا الكتاب ليقص بها قصة حياته. طفولته في قريته وشقاوته مع شيخه ثم الإنتقال إلى أعمدة الأزهر حيث كان يتجلى كل أمل أبيه أن يراه عالما يعتكف على إحدى تلك الأعمدة يدرس فيها طلابه. ذهب طه حسين إلى الأزهر وفي مخيلته صورة جميلة عن الأزهر لم تزل حتى أقتحم القاهرة وعاش وتنقل بين صحون وأعمدة الأزهر وعاش فيها ما عاش ورأى فيها ما رأى. لا أريد أن أحرق لكم ورقة هذا الكتاب الممتع. سيرة ذاتية جميلة حيادية وموضوعية رأيت فيها من التواضع ومن الشجاة والإعتراف بالأخطاء والصبرعلى مصائب الحياة دعتني إلى أن أسأل نفسي هل كنت لأكافح وأجاهد هذه الحياة وأرضي طموحي إذا فقدت بصري في يوم من الأيام؟ هل تظلم الحياة بذهاب نور البصر أم تنطفأ شمعتها بظلمة الإصرار والتحدي؟ إجابة السؤال تجدها في سيرة هذا الإنسان

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو مؤلف  كتاب* 


*البؤساء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيكتور هيجو
من هو شهيد المحراب؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*غير الامام علي عليه السلام* 
*هو السيد محمد باقر الحكيم قدس سره الذي استشهد اثر انفجار اثناء خروجه من صلاة الجمعه من حرم أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *غير الامام علي عليه السلام* 
> 
> 
> *هو السيد محمد باقر الحكيم قدس سره الذي استشهد اثر انفجار اثناء خروجه من صلاة الجمعه من حرم أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..*



*اي اختي عفاف عفواا بكمل الاجابه ..من شوي تسكر المنتدى واني اعدل الرد..*
*وقبل السيد الحكيم قدس سره كان الشهيد هو السيد عبد الحسين دستغيب* 
*اغتيل سنة 1981 م وهو في طريقة لأداء صلاة الجمعة على يد أحد المعارضات للثورة الإسلامية في إيران .*
*فاسموه شهيد المحراب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة نموذجية شذاوي

يعطيش الله العافية 

وفيت وكفيت

----------


## ابو طارق

*استشهد حديثا* 

*واصبح  اسمه  شهيد الانتصارين* 

*من  هو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشهيد جواد مغنية 
رحمه الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*تأكدي  من  تصحيح الاسم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الحاج رضوان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشهيد عماد مغنية ( الحاج رضوان) رحمه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الشهيد الحاج عماد مغنية* 

*الحاج  رضوان (رضوان الله عليه )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه القصيدة ( ناجيت قبرك )  ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الجواهري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد جامعة ابن طفيل ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بمكن في الأندلس

----------


## ابو طارق

* المغرب -في  القنيطرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب ابي محمود هو الصحيح يعطيك الف عافية*
*شكرا على المحاولة أختي عفاف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قاتل أنور السادات أثناء العرض العسكري في مصر ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خالد أحمد الإسلامبولي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توفي السيد الحميري شاعر اهل البيت؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن بغداد

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح  ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*توفى في بغداد  سنة  173   او  179*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو القائد الانجليزي الذي 

واجه  القائد الالماني رومل 

في معركة العلمين 

في الحرب العالمية الثانية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجنرال الإنجليزي مونتغمري*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مونتغمري
سبقتني شذى

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح الجنرال مونتغمري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متى وقعت * 

*معركة  حطين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في 4/7/1187م

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح* 


*السؤال*

*بعد ان انتهت المعارك بين صلاح الدين الايوبي والصليبيين تم اسر مجموعة من القادة الصليبيين*


*ولكن صلاح الدين الايوبي  وفي ثورة غضب* 

*قطع عنق احد القادة* 

*من هو هذا القائد الذي قطع رأسة   صلاح الدين* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رينالد

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح 100%* 

*رينالد دوشاتيون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في معركة حطين كان قائد جيوش المسلمين* 
*صلاح الدين الايوبي* 

*ومن كان من  جهة الصليبيون  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ارناط

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  غير  كافي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف هذا ما توصلت اليه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *في معركة حطين كان قائد جيوش المسلمين* 
> 
> *صلاح الدين الايوبي*  
> 
> *ومن كان من جهة الصليبيون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



 

أرناط (رينالد دوشاتيون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احداث المعركة*
*في كل مكان أحرق المسلمون الأعشاب والشجيرات، واستولوا على عيون الماء، ولما وصل الصليبيون إلى السهل الواقع بين لوبيا وحطين شن صلاح الدين هجوما ففروا إلى تلال حطين، فحاصرت قوات صلاح الدين التلال، وأقبل الليل وتوقف القتال، في اليوم التالي* *4 يوليو**1187** وفي قيظ شديد ونقص في مياه الشرب قامت معركة حطين، ولف الفرسان الصليبيون الذين انتظموا على مرتفع حطين سحب الدخان المتصاعد إلى أعلى، فالتحم الجيشان على بعد ميلين من حطين ، فتضعضعت صفوف الصليبيين وأهلكت سهام جيش صلاح الدين الصليبين، ثم شن هجوم بالسيوف والرماح، فقتل وجرح وأسر الكثير، فاستسلم الألوف منهم، وقام الصليبيون بمناورة، فتقدم قائد الفرسان ريمون الثالث أمير طرابلس بأمر من غي دي لوسينيان ملك القدس، وزحزح بهجومه هذا قوة يقودها تقي الدين عمر، فظن الصليبيين أنهم فتحوا ثغرة في صفوف صلاح الدين فاندفعوا فيها، وحصر جيش صلاح الدين جزء من الجيش الصليبي فشطره إلى شطرين. ودامت المعركة نحو 7 ساعات على التوالي. سقط فيها الآلاف بين جرحى وقتلى، ووقع الملك غي دى لوزينيان ملك القدس آنذاك في أسر صلاح الدين، بالإضافة إلى العديد من القادة والبارونات، ولم ينج إلا بضع مئات فروا إلى* *صور** واحتموا وراء أسوارها.*
*نتائجها*
*كانت هزيمة الصليبيين في معركة حطين هزيمة كارثية ، حيث فقدوا فيها زهرة فرسانهم ، و قتل فيها أعداد كبيرة من جنودهم و أسر فيها أعداد كبيرة أيضاً. و أصبح بيت المقدس في متناول صلاح الدين ، و كان من بين الأسرى ملك بيت المقدس و معه مائة و خمسون من الفرسان و معهم أرناط (رينالد دوشاتيون) صاحب حصن الكرك و غيره من كبار قادة الصليبيين ، فأحسن صلاح الدين استقبالهم ، و أمر لهم بالماء المثلج ، و لم يعط أرناط (رينالد دوشاتيون) ، فلما شرب ملك بيت المقدس أعطى ما تبقى إلى أرناط (رينالد دوشاتيون) ، فغضب صلاح الدين وقال: "إن هذا الملعون لم يشرب الماء بإذني فينال أماني"، ثم كلمه وذكّره بجرائمه وقرّعه بذنوبه، ثم قام إليه فضرب عنقه، وقال: "كنت نذرت مرتين أن أقتله إن ظفرت به: إحداهما لما أراد المسير إلى مكة والمدينة، والأخرى لما نهب القافلة واستولى عليها غدرًا".فكان أن برّ صلاح الدين بيمينه و ضرب عنق أرناط.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماشاء الله عليكم كملتوا الحل 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختر الإجابة الصحيحة*
*تم عقد معاهدة فيرساي في* 
*الحرب العالمية الأولى*
*الحرب العالمية الثانية*

----------


## رحيل القلب

تمت معاهدة فيرساي
في الحرب العالمية الأولى 

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة
رحيل القلب تسلم الايادي 
سيتم التقييم هدية لك مني لأول مشاركة لك معنا 
أتمنى ان نراك في الصفحات القادمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة دماغ ؟*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *ماهو جمع كلمة دماغ ؟*



جمع دماغ هو
 أدمغة

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي على هذا المجهود والتواصل منك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الأسم القديم لخليج قابس ؟*

----------


## المتحير

يسمى خليج سيرتس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ولك تقييم على هذا النشاط والمجهود*
*أتمنى أن نراك في الصفحات القادمة* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي أمر ببناء قصر عابدين في مصر ؟*

----------


## المتحير

الخديوي اسماعيل

اتمنى تكون صح

----------


## أُخرىْ

الخديوي إسماعيل قد أمر ببناء قصر عابدين فور توليه الحكم في مصر العام ‏‏1836 ويرجع اسم القصر إلى (_عابدين بك_) أحد القادة العسكريين في عهد محمد علي باشا وكان يمتلك قصرا صغيرا في مكان القصر الحالي فاشتراه إسماعيل من أرملته ‏وهدمه وضم اليه أراضي واسعة ثم شرع في تشييد هذا القصر.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية على التواصل*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ونموذجية عزيزتي بسمة يعطيك الف عافية* 
*دمت بخير ويعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هم أول من زرعوا التبغ وحرقوه واستنشقوه بقطعة خشبية شبيهة بالبايب ؟*

----------


## أُخرىْ

الهنود الحمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي بسمه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المادة المسرطنه ( أي التي تسبب السرطان ) في نبات التبغ ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن النيكوتين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من يجيب على هذا السؤال يستحق التقييم*
*أختي عفاف إجابة خاطئة النيكوتين ( مادة مسببة للإدمان )*
*حاولي مرة أخرى*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انها الهيدروجين بروكسيد

----------


## أُخرىْ

يمكن القطران

----------


## looovely

* بعد البحث وجدت 28 مادهمسرطنة في التبغ وهذه منها*
* النتروزامين هي نتروزامينو اسد، نتروز امين المتطاير، بينزوبيرين، مركبات الالديهايد المتطايرة، زرنيخ، نيكل، كادميوم، نيكل، بينزوبيرين وبولمونيوم.*
            أو              
  الدايوكسين

----------


## looovely

ان شاء الله تكون اجابتي صحيحه..بنتظار الرد
                                  وسأتحقق من هذا الموضوع أيضاً

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ملاحظه*
*هناك فرق بين المواد الموجودة في نبات التبغ وبين المواد الموجودة في السيجارة لأن مصانع السجائر تضيف عليها مواد وتخفف مواد أخرى*
*الإجابة الموجودة لدي هي مادة القطران وهي المادة الأساسية المسببه للسرطان في نبات التبغ*
*ولكن بعد البحث وجدت ايضا*
*ومن أهم المواد المسرطنة في التبغ هي الكروم، الرصاص، الزئبق، بولونيوم210، الزنك، الزرنيخ، النيكل، المنغنيز، والسيلينيوم، وكذلك مادة البنزبرين*
*نبات التبغ وهو أول هذه المواد السامة ويحتوي على العديد من المواد الكيميائية الضارة بالجسم نذكر منها على سبيل المثال : ( التبغ – القطران – أشباه القطران – إنتراثين – هيدروكربونات – أكسيد النيتروجين –غاز النشادر )*



*ما ينتج من عملية التدخين من المواد السامة هي: النيكوتين، القطران، أول أوكسيد الكاربون، الفينول، البنزبرين، مركبات الهيدروكاربون العطرية متعددة النوى، بيتا نافتلامين، كادميوم، أكرولين، أسيتألدهايد، أوكسيد النيتروجين، فورمألديهايد، سيانيد الهيدروجين*
*نواتج عملية احتراق التبغ أثناء التدخين مثل : ( أول أكسيد الكربون - ثاني أكسيد الكربون )*




*لذا سأعتبر إجابتك صحيحة أختي بسمة loooooovley*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلومات قيمة 

تشكري عليها خيو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العفو حبيبتي لاشكر على واجب*
*من هو الرئيس الأمريكي السادس والعشرون ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثيودور روزفلت*

* (**27 أكتوبر**1858** -* *6 يناير**1919**)،*

* كان نائب الرئيس* *الأمريكي** الخامس والعشرون*

* (**1901** -* *1909**) والرئيس الأمريكي السادس والعشرون، خلفا للرئيس السابق* *ويليام مكينلي** الذي تم اغتياله. في سن 42، كان روزفلت أصغر شخص يخدم كرئيس للولايات الأمريكية المتحدة.*
*كان نشاط روزفلت ومهارته ومتعته المطلقة في منصبه أمر مميز له، وخلال حياته اعتبر مؤلفا، مشرعا، جنديا، صيادا، دبلوماسيا، محافظا على البيئة، من المتحمسين للقوة البحرية، صانع سلام ومصلح اقتصادي. ولإنجازاته الكثيرة ودوره الكبير أثناء وجوده في* *البيت الأبيض** يعتبر روزفلت عادة من الرؤساء الأمريكيين العظام.*
*ثيودور روزفلت هو ابن عم الجد الخامس للرئيس الأمريكي اللاحق* *فرانكلين روزفلت**.*
*بدأ حياته ضابطاً بشرطة مدينة* *نيويورك**.*
*حصل على* *جائزة نوبل للسلام** على دوره في الوساطة لإنهاء* *الحرب الروسية اليابانية** عام* *1905**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كيف مات  رئيس وزراء العراق* 


*نوري السعيد*

----------


## looovely

أخرج مسدسه من جعبته وأفرغ ما فيه في صدره 
قتل في يوم الخامس عشر من شهر تموز عام 1958 خلال أحداث ثوره يوليو / تموز 1958 عند محاولته الهرب متخفيا بملابس نسائية ودفن في مقبرة الكرخ بعد جلبت جثته إلى قبو بوزارة الدفاع حيث كان يتواجد العميد عبد الكريم قاسم الذي بعد ان تأكد من وفاته امر بان ينقل جثمانه إلى المستشفى ثم الطب العدلي لاستكمال الاجراءات الاصولية لدفنه. مات نوري السعيد ولم يترك لأهله اي مال أو تركة وقد قامت الحكومة البريطانية بتخصيص مبلغ قليل لزوجته يكاد يكفي لسد رمقها.في مطلع الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي التمست ابنته الرئيس الاسبق صدام حسين للعودة للعراق فسمح لها بالعودة وخصص لها مكافئة بسيطة الا انها اودعت في دار الرعاية الاجتماعية بعد فرض الحصار الاقتصادي على العراق عام 1991 على اعقاب احتلال الكويت وتردي الاوضاع الاقتصادية.

 ان شاء الله تكون الأجابة صحيحه,,لأنني وجدت أنه أغتيل

----------


## looovely

من هو أول من إستخدم لفظة أطلس على كتب الخرائط؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الهولندي مركاتور واسمه الأصلي جيرهاروكريمر

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من أول من استخدم طريقة الامتحان التحريري ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هم الصينيون

من هو وليد الكعبة ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الأمام علي عليه السلام

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو مخترع الهوتميل؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* فصاحب هذا الأختراع هو :*

*مسلم هندي واسمه* 

* صابر باتيا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  اغنى رجل بالعالم 

للعام 2007

----------


## رحيل القلب

> من هو اغنى رجل بالعالم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> للعام 2007




أغنى رجل بالعالم هو :
رجل الأعمال المكسيكي اللبناني الأصل
 كارلوس سليم
 حيث بلغت ثروته 67.8 مليار دولار 

أتمنى تكون الاجابة المطلوبة

تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم حيوان عندي اذا كان : كلهم كلاب عدا 3 حيوانات ، كلهم قطط عدا 3 حيوانات ، كلهم اغنام عدا 3، كلهم ابقار عدا 3 ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع اربع حيوانات

----------


## looovely

أضم صوتي مع اختي الأمل الوردي
               سأضع سؤالي,,وبنتظار تصحيح اختي عيون لاتنام

   من هو واضع علم العروض؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي

وبأنتظار تصحيح اللغز  اللي وضعته عيون لاتنام

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو واضع علم المنطق؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

أول من وضع علم المنطق 
أتوقع أرسطو طاليس 
اتمنى التصحيح 


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## looovely

اتمنى من الأعضاء وضع سؤال عند الأجابة
                        وسؤالي:   
  ما هي أكبر الغابات الإستوائية المطيرة؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف لم اعرف الأجابة  :embarrest:

----------


## الأمل الوردي

غابات الأمازون

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي اكبر مدينه في العالم؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من حيث السكان 
 بمبي الهندية 

هذا الي تبيه ولا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اجابه صحيحه اختي عفاف الهدى

بأنتظار السؤال

----------


## looovely

خيتووووووووو عفاف السموحه منش غناتي
    بدل الأنتظار راح ادرج سؤال,,عشان الصفحة اظل مستمره
  ماذا تسمى الأجسام التي توجد عليها الجينات الوراثية؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عادي خيو 

زين ما سويتي

اجابتش يمكن اتكون

الكروموسومات

----------


## looovely

خيتو عفاف اجابتك صح100%
  ما هي أصلب مادة في الكون؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *كم حيوان عندي اذا كان : كلهم كلاب عدا 3 حيوانات ، كلهم قطط عدا 3 حيوانات ، كلهم اغنام عدا 3، كلهم ابقار عدا 3 ؟*




اربع حيوانات جواب صحيح  لكل من الأمل الوردي ولوف لي

يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الماس

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي المادة التي تشعل رأس عود الثقاب؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أصلب مادة في الكون هي (( الماس ))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الماده التي تشعل راس عود الثقاب؟* 
*الجواب*
* الفوسفور*

----------


## looovely

الأمل الوردي عيون لاتنام عزايزي
         اصلب ماده الألماس اجابتكم صحيحه
                    للأخطبوط ثلاثة قلوب
                    ما هو مرض الإكزيما؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأكـزيمــــــا 

الأكزيما عبارة عن اضطراب جلدي يتميز بالحكة والالتهاب وتكون البشرة أحيانا ملتهبة وجافة ومتورمة، ومكسوة بقشرة أو تنضح بالسوائل، وللأكزيما أشكال متعددة ويمكن تصنيفها الى قسمين رئيسين هي. التهاب الجـلـد الأكزيمي الخارجي، والتهاب داخلي المنشأ او ما يسمى الالتهاب البنيوي.

ويسبب التهاب الجلد الأكزيمي عوامل خارجية، مثل التأثير التهيجي لمنظفات الأوساخ على البشرة، وليس للأكزيما الداخلية سبب ظاهر، وتنقسم الأكزيما الداخلية المنشأ الى خمسة انواع فرعية هي: الأكزيما التأتبية، واكزيما بوومبفيكي، والأكزيما المثيه، واكزيما الدوالي، والأكزيما القرصية.

والأكزيما التأتبية والتي تسمى ايضا الجلد التأبتي تميل الى الانتشار في العائلات،وتبدأ معظم حالاتها في مرحلة الطفولة، وتنمو بسرعة فائقة عند الثالثة او الرابعة من العمر، ويستمربعضها خلال مرحلة البلوغ او الرشد، وتتهيج من وقت لآخر خصوصا حين يكون الضحية مضطربا أو غاضبا او قلقا.

اما الأكزيما المعروفة بالنوع البومبفيكي فيمكن رؤيته على الأيدي والأقدام، وينتشر عادة بين الأشخاص الذين في العشرينات او الثلاثينات من اعمارهم، اما الأكزيما المثية فتكون على هيئة صفيحات قشرية على الوجه وفروة الرأس وتكون الصفيحات في الأكزيما القرصية الشكل على هيئة قطع معدنية، وتبدو واضحة المعالم، أما أكزيما الدوالي فتظهر بسبب ضعف الدورة الدموية في الأرجل وهي كالازيما القرصية تحدث غالبا عند المسنين من الناس..
*

----------


## looovely

اجابة موفقة,,ورائعة,,تستحقي التقيم عليها 
                    من هو مكتشف فيروس الأيدز؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ليوك مونتاييه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو أول عربي يحصل على جائزة نوبل وفي أي مجال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عالم مصري احمد زوبل في الكيمياء
من هو مؤسس الحوزة الفيضية في قم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أول عربي حصل على جائزة نوبل هو أنور السادات* 
*(جائزة نوبل للسلام) عام 1978،*



* مناصفة مع مناحيم بيغن رئيس وزراء العدو الصهيوني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذاكانت المدرسة  الفيضية  ((مؤسسها ))  طهماسب* 

*اما الحوزة العلمية في  قم  ((الشيخ عبد الكريم الحائري))* 


*صححي  يا  استاذة   عفاف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم سنة إستمر الإستعمار الفرنسي للجزائر؟
*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
132 سنة 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين مات الأسكندر المقدوني ؟؟
ملعومة كان حاكم لبلاد الشام
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## looovely

في بابل
 ارجو التصحيح
 *أول جريدة عربية صدرت في بيروت؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أول صحيفة عربية أهلية هي "حديقة الأخبار"، وقد صدرت في بيروت سنة 1858م*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## looovely

اممممممممم,,خيتو لو تحاولي شوي بعد
           يمكن تتوصلي للحل,,بعطي فرصة بعد
             واذا مشفت حل بدرج الأجابة
                تحياتي المصحوبة بدعوات

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا مع  عيون لاتنام* 

*او* 

*جريدة ثمرات الفنون* 

****************

*أول بلد عربي يعرف الطباعة* 
*وفي اي سنة*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اول بلد عربي عرف الطباعة هو لبنان
وذلك في عام 1610 م
واول مطبعة هي المطبعة المارونية
وانشئت على يد رهبان قزحيا
وكان اول كتاب طبع فيها هو كتاب سفر المزامير
وطبع بلغتين السريانية والعربية

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من هو مؤسس علم الاجتماع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بن خلدون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من القائل : الموت اولى من ركوب العار , والعار أولى من دخول النار ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *انا مع عيون لاتنام*  
> *او*  
> *جريدة ثمرات الفنون*  
> **************** 
> *أول بلد عربي يعرف الطباعة* 
> 
> *وفي اي سنة*



 
اجابتك صحيح أب محمود 
  *ما هي أقدم رياضة معروفة للآنسان؟؟*

----------


## looovely

عزيزتي,,عيون لاتنام لم انتبه لسؤالك
                        لي عودة مع الأجابة

----------


## looovely

الأمام الحسين عليه السلام
  *ما هي أقدم رياضة معروفة للآنسان؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أقدم رياضة معروفة للإنسان ؟*
* رياضة شد الحبل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤلف كتاب مفاتيح الجنان ؟*

----------


## looovely

الشيخ عباس القمي
 *أول أرض دخلها الإسلام في أفريقيا هي؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

إريتيريا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*أول* دولة حكمتها امرأة كرئيسة جمهورية في العالم؟

----------


## looovely

ايسلندا 
*تفاحة الحب عند الفرنسيين هي ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الطماطم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو الذي بنى تاج محل؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شاه جيهان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو مؤلف كتاب ضياء الصالحين؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

محمد صالح الجوهرجي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو أول شخص دار حول الكرة الارضية ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي درسناه بالجغرافيا 
ماجلان
كم مرة ورد ذكر القرآن في نهج البلاغة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب عزيزتي عفاف لاتتركي السؤال بدون جواب لفترة طويلة*
*عن نفسي لم أجد الإجابة* 
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفة طولت عليكم هالمرة
بس شوية اني مو على بعضي هاليومين
اسمحوا ليي عالتقصير 
الإجابة هي 
41 مرة

----------


## looovely

*ماهو علم البيداغوجيا ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهو علم البيداغوجيا ؟؟*

*البيداغوجيا مصطلح تربوي أصله يوناني* 
*يعتبر إميل دور كايم* *البيداغوجيا, نظرية تطبيقية للتربية تستمد مفاهيمها من علم النفس و علم الاجتماع.*
*وبصفة عامة تعني البيداغوجيا مجموع طرق التدريس. وقد نشأ عن المدارس الفلسفية ومدارس علوم النفس المختلفة تمظهرات ومقاربات مختلفة للبيداغوجيا وطرق مختلفة لتحقيقها.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجل اقتصاد وفيلسوف فرنسي صاحب نظرية اجتماعية واقتصادية عُرِفت باسمه من هو ؟*

----------


## looovely

*شارل فورييه* 17721837 كان رجل اقتصادوفيلسوف فرنسي، صاحب نظرية اجتماعية واقتصادية عُرِفت باسمه ،تأثر في حياته بالأفكار الأشتراكية التي سبقت كارل ماركس. ولكنه لم يكن اشتراكيا بالمعنى الدقيق فهو لم يطالب بإلغاء الملكية وإنما كان يدعو إلى الأتحاد في الانتاج بطريق المشاركة الأختيارية وأن يتاح لكل شخص العمل حسب قابليته الشخصية وله الحق في تغيير نوع العمل. كان فورييه يأمل في تغيير العالم وتحويله إلى نظام اقتصادي أفضل عن طريق المثال الصالح، وليس عن طريق الوعظ والأرشاد، وتصور مستعمرة تدار على شكل هيئة تعاونية بحيث يعيش أفرادها في بناء مشترك ويختص كل منهم بعمل معين طبقا لذوقه للأبقاء على حياة الجماعة، وهذا في رأيه سيؤدي إلى زيادة الانتاج بحيث تتاح السبل والفرص لكل من في المستعمرة في أن يعتزل العمل عندما يبلغ السن الثامنة والعشرين، وقد أمتلاءت نفسه حبورا، وكان فورييه يأمل في أن يقوم أحد الأغنياء بتمويل مستعمرته الخيالية. ولكن أحدا لم يمد له يد العون، وبعد وفاته عمد الكثيرون إلى تطبيق نظريته، وأسسوا عددا من الهيئات التعاونية في فرنسا. كما طبق نظريته بعض الأمريكيين في الولايات المتحدة، من أمثال ألبرت برسبين وهوارس جريلي ، وأنشأت مستعمرات في مزرعة بروك قامت على أدارتها ماركريت فولر وناثانيل هوتودن وبرونسون الكوت وغيرهم، ولم يكتب لأي من هذه المزارع النجاح الاقتصادي.
وتوفي شارل فوربييه عام 1837.

----------


## looovely

*أكبر دولة عربية مساحة ؟*

----------


## looovely

معقووووووووولة ماحد عرف لجواب :weird: 
             راح ادرج الاجابة قريباً,,اذا لم احصل عليها 
                          مووووووفقين

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

اكبر الدول العربية مساحة هي السودان بمساحة تقدر بـ2,505800 متر مربع، تليها الجزائر بـ2,381741،

----------


## looovely

*الامم المتحدة اسم ابتكره ......؟؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

روزفلت

----------


## looovely

*أول أبجدية عرفت كانت لدى ..؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من المعروف  ان الفينيقيين  اول من اوجد  الابجدية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  يوجد ضريح نابليون بونابرت*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

في متحف الانفاليد 
في باريس

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من هو الفنان الذي رسم لوحة الغورنيكا
او الجورنيكا؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي لوحة الفنان العالمي بيكاسو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أقدم وأكبر واشهر الجامعات في* *إسكتلندا** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جامعة جلاسجو (University of Glasgow)*

* هي احدى أكبر جامعات* *إسكتلندا** من حيث عدد الطلبة وواحدة من اقدم جامعات بريطانيا. وهي عضو في* *مجموعة راسل للجامعات**.*
*أسست في مدينة* *جلاسجو** كبرى مدن اسكوتلندا عام 1451، وهي تحتل حاليا حرما جامعيا جميلا، مبناه المركزي آية معمارية قوطية الطراز، يقع إلى الشمال الغربي من وسط المدينة. مؤخرا ارتفعت الجامعة إلى الثمانين في* *التصنيف العالمي للجامعات** ، وقفزت فوق* *جامعة القديس اندروز** ، مما يجعلها واحدة من المؤسستين في إسكتلندا توضع داخل أكبر 100 شركة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متى اقيمت اول صلاة جمعة*
*في* 
*جامع  الازهر*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*اعتقد اني قرأت الاجابة من زمااان*
*بس ماني متأكدة* 
*هي "*
*7 رمضان 361 هـ*
*973 م*
*ان شاء الله صح ؟؟؟*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ماهي السورة التي تُسمى سورة الحواريين ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ماهي السورة التي تُسمى سورة الحواريين ؟؟*



*سـورة الصـف..*
*انتظر التصحيح وبعدين اضع سؤال..*

----------


## روائع القصص

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وين سؤالي

----------


## صدفة البحر

صح شذاوووووووووووووي ..
حطي سؤالك قلبووووووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذكـري القاب الامام علي بن الحسين عليه السلام؟*

----------


## looovely

يوجد الكثير من القابة 
* المظلوم ، قتيل العبرات ، أسير الكربات ، صريخ العبرة الساكبة ، قرين المصيبة الراتبة* 
*حجة الله ، صفي الله ، حبيب الله ، سفير الله ، باب حكمة الله ، خازن علم الله ، قتيل الله ، الوتر ، الموتور ، وتر الله ، ثار الله ، الساكن دمه في الخلد ، المقشعرة له أظلة العرش ، الباكية عليه الأرض والسماء .**
 المبلغ ، الناصح ، النور ، الزكي ، الوفي ، المجاهد ، الصابر ، الداعي ، المخلص ، المصلح ، العبد الصالح .

*

----------


## looovely

إلى أي عصر ينتمي الشاعر النابغة الجعدي؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نعم اجابتج صحيحة اختي لوفلي،،،*
*بس نسيتي الالقاب المشهورة..*
*السجاد .. زين العابدين .. عليل كربلاء ..*
*موفقه ان شاء الله*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> إلى أي عصر ينتمي الشاعر النابغة الجعدي؟



*عصر الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو مؤسس علم الكيمياء؟*

----------


## looovely

جابر بن حيان,,

----------


## looovely

*أول عضو زرع بنجاح في جسم الانسان هو الـ.....*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتوقع الكليه ...

----------


## همسة ألم

: من أول من شرح تركيب العين ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة سؤالك اختي همسه:*
*هو الحسن بن الهيثم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو مكتشف الكريات الحمراء؟*

----------


## looovely

ملبيجى الايطالى

 *ديانة تحرم أكل الأرانب هي ......؟*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يمكن الاسلام
وادا الاجابه صح 
السؤال هو
 س: مادا اكل الامامان الحسن والحسين يوم وفاة الامام علي؟

----------


## همسة ألم

لاأعرف
يمكن لم يأكلو شيئا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الديانة التي تحرم أكل لحم الأرنب؟*
*اليهودية*
*أيضا يحرم عند الشيعة*
*يحرم أكل لحم الأرنب، ولا يجوز تناوله، ولكن إذا شخّص الطبيب أنَّ العلاج يتوقَّف عليه، فلا مانع منه بقدر الضرورة*

----------


## looovely

أجابة اختي عيون صحيحة 100%تستحق التقيم عليها

----------


## looovely

*أي بحر كان يسمى قديماً بحيرة لوط؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

البحر الميت

----------


## المتحير

حطي السؤال اختي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد* 
*مقبرة العود -*
* البقيع -* 
*مقبرة المعلاة*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

الاولى مدري

البقيع في المدينة والمعلة في مكة

----------


## المتحير

> *اين توجد* 
> *مقبرة العود :*
> *الرياض*
> *البقيع :*
> *المدينة* 
> *مقبرة المعلاة:*
> *مكة*



وبالتوفيق واتمنى التقيم اذا كانت الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظارك عيون لا تنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أمير الذوق إجابتين صحيحتين يعطيك الف عافية*
*المتحير ثلاث إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى عبارة هولوكوست ؟ ( هنا سيتم التقييم للجواب الصحيح لأنه سؤال يستحق التقييم )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخي المتحير رجاء هذي اخر مرة تنبه علي وضع السؤال ( توني اصحح مامداني تتطلب وضع سؤال ) وليش أنت ماتحط السؤال مثل غيرك وتقيم بعد  العضو الللي يجاوب صح*

----------


## المتحير

_هذا المقال يتحدث عن المحرقة اليهودية على يد النازيين بشكل أساسي، للإطلاع على حالات أخرى من الإبادة الجماعية انظر إبادة_
*هولوكوست* عبارة عن مصطلح تم استخدامه لوصف الحملات الحكومية المنظمة من قبل حكومة ألمانيا النازية وبعض من حلفاءها لغرض الأضطهاد والتصفية العرقية لليهود في أوروبا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية. كلمة هولوكوست هي كلمة مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية hol&oacute;kauston*، ὁλόκαυστον* والتي تعني "الحرق الكامل للقرابين المقدمة لخالق الكون". في القرن التاسع عشر تم استعمال الكلمة لوصف الكوارث أو المآسي العظيمة.
أول مرة استعملت فيها كلمة هولوكوست لوصف طريقة معاملة هتلر لليهود كانت في عام 1942 ولكن الكلمة لم تلق انتشارا واسعا لحد الخمسينيات، ومع السبعينيات أصبحت كلمة هولوكوست تستعمل حصريا لوصف حملات الإبادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها اليهود بالتحديد على يد السلطات الألمانية أثناء هيمنة الحزب النازي بقيادة أدولف هتلر. اليهود أنفسهم كانوا يستعملون كلمة شواه (שואה) في الأربعينيات بدلا من هولوكوست وهي كلمة مذكورة في التوراة وتعني الكارثة [1] .
هناك أنواع أخرى من الهولوكوست، على سبيل المثال الهولوكوست الآسيوي التي استعملت لوصف أوضاع جزر المحيط الهادي وأقصى شرق آسيا تحت احتلال الأمبراطورية اليابانية والهولوكست الأسود لوصف موت أعداد كبيرة من الزنوج على السفن التي كانت تقلهم إلى عبوديتهم في الولايات المتحدة والهولوكوست الصيني لوصف أوضاع الصين تحت الإحتلال الياباني، ولكن وكما ذكرنا سابقا أن كلمة هولوكوست تستعمل في الوقت الحالي على الأغلب لوصف الحملات الحكومية المنظمة من قبل ألمانيا النازية وحلفائها لإبادة اليهود في أوروبا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

----------


## المتحير

> *أخي المتحير رجاء هذي اخر مرة تنبه علي وضع السؤال ( توني اصحح مامداني تتطلب وضع سؤال ) وليش أنت ماتحط السؤال مثل غيرك وتقيم بعد العضو الللي يجاوب صح*



 اسف بس انا علمي انه انتي تحطي السؤال وحنى نجاوب وسموحة :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ومتكاملة تستحق القييم*
*السؤال اخي الكريم ليس محصور علي* 
*وضع الاسئلة متاح للجميع والتقييم ايضا متاح للجميع ستشعر بمتعة كبيرة بعد تجربتها* 
*موفق دائم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من كم جزيرة تقريبا تتكون اليابان ؟*

----------


## المتحير

حوالي 3 الاف جزيرة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية أخي المتحير دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم أكبر الجزر اليابانية ؟*

----------


## looovely

بحيرة لوط=البحر الميت إجابة صحيحة 
 كم عدد الدول التي تطل على البحر الأحمر بتفرعاته؟؟

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم* 

*يمكن ( كيوشو )*

*تحياتي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> كم عدد الدول التي تطل على البحر الأحمر بتفرعاته؟؟



عدد الدول هي 8 دول 

7 منها عربية

----------


## واحد فاضي

س - *موريتانيا . البلد العربي الاصيل الذي تبلغ مساحته مليون كيلومتر مربع , كان يعرف في الماضي بأي إسم ?*

----------


## looovely

> *ماهو أسم أكبر الجزر اليابانية ؟*



_يمكن هونشو_

----------


## المتحير

ماهو اسم اكبر جزيرة يابانية؟؟

يمكن شيكوكو

----------


## looovely

> س - *موريتانيا . البلد العربي الاصيل الذي تبلغ مساحته مليون كيلومتر مربع , كان يعرف في الماضي بأي إسم ?*



 
_يمكن مور وتعني العرب_

----------


## looovely

> عدد الدول هي 8 دول 
> 
> 
> 7 منها عربية



 
 _إجابتك صحيحه_

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم* 

*في أحد عنده سؤال ؟؟*

*تحياتي*

----------


## looovely

_ما هي أكبر بحيرة عذبة في آسيا؟؟_

----------


## المتحير

بحيرة بايكال (روسيا)

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم* 

*يمكن بحيرة ( بايكال )*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ماهو أسم أكبر الجزر اليابانية ؟*



 

بالنسبة لتصحيح هذا السؤال هو
جزيرة هوكايدو 


إجابات خاطئة لكل من لوف لي وتيكن والمتحير
شكرا على المحاولات

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح* 
*يمكن تكون بحيرة بايكال أو بحر قزوين ( يصنف من ضمن البحيرات )*

----------


## looovely

_ التصحيح هو بحر قزوين..لأنه يصنف من     البحيرات,,تستحقي التقيم عزيزتي عيون_

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يؤ يؤ يؤ*
*وين السؤال ... ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* أطول حدود بين بلدين في العالم هي الحدود بين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وكم طولها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اني كنت اتوقع بين امريكا وكندا

بس البحث يقول بين روسيا والصين

بطول4300 كيلو متر

ساكثف البحث

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مع البحث المكثف كانت النتيجة

*أن أطول حدود بين بلدين في العالم هي الحدود بين كندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إذ تمتد بطول 6415.083 كيلو متراً.*

*وان شاء الله تكون اجابتي صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي 100%* 

*تشكري * 

*ولك مني  تقييم* 


*انتظر سؤالك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم


عمو ابو طارق 

اشكرك على التقييم

حاسة اني ما استحقه

سؤالي هو التالي << بس ما يطلع مكرر

ما لون الصندوق الاسود المستخدم في الطائرات؟؟؟

كأنوا سهل موووووووووووووو

بس بدون تسرع

موفقين

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## TEKKEN

السلام عليكم 
برتقالي 

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## صدفة البحر

*برتقالي* 
*أو* 
*أحمر ...*

*ننتظر التصحيح خيووه ..... ؟؟*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

أكيد وبلا شك برتقالي

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*تككن*

*صدفة البحر*

*امير الذوق*


*الجواب هو  برتقالي*


*وبما انو تككن اول من اجاب* 

*تفضل اخوي تككن وحط النا سؤال.....*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ان  ساضع  سؤال* 


*ما هو اسم  الوقود الذي يستعمل  للطائرات*

----------


## TEKKEN

*هلا* 

*الديزل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وقود كيروسيني وله انواع عديدة*
*بعض الطائرات.. تستخدم وقوم الجازولين (البنزين) وهي الطائرات التي تستخدم المحركات التبادلية أو محركات المكابس*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## looovely

أضم صوتي لأختي عيون  الي اعرفه هو الكيروسين

----------


## TEKKEN

هذا الحظ 

أففففففففففففففففف

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  الكيروسين* 

*هو وقود الطائرات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي اضخم طائرة للركاب في العالم* 

*وكم تستوعب من الركاب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ما هي اضخم طائرة للركاب في العالم* 
> 
> 
> *وكم تستوعب من الركاب*



*يمكن الطائرة الحربية الامريكيه* 
*تستوعب من الركاب ما بين 550 إلى 800 مسافر*

----------


## looovely

*أول رئيسة وزراء في العالم الإسلامي هي؟*

----------


## المتحير

*بي نظير بوتو*

----------


## TEKKEN

*وين السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بما اننا في الأيام المهدوية 
سؤالي يقول :
من هو المهدي؟
ماهو نقش خاتمه؟
مالذي مكتوب في رايته؟
ماهو محل خروجه؟
ماهو محل بيعته؟
زكم عدد جيشه؟
والتقييم لهذا السؤال قوي ان شاء الله

----------


## الفراشة الناعمة

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد* *الله يعطيك العافية**تحياتي :.**            الفراشة الناعمة*

----------


## looovely

> *أول رئيسة وزراء في العالم الإسلامي هي؟*



    أخي المتحير إجابتك غير صحيحه للأسف 
        وهذه الإجابه 
     بنازير بوتو من باكستان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسئلتي فوق لا تنسوها 
جاوبوا عليها  :icon30:

----------


## looovely

ســـــلام,,عفاف 
أفا عليش أكيد بنحلهم,,ومن اليوم الظهر 
كنت باحلهم,,بس تعرفي في أختلافات من هذي النواحي وكنت أبغى تأكد,,على فكرة مبروووووووك ع الخطوبه :wink: 



> بما اننا في الأيام المهدوية 
> سؤالي يقول :
> من هو المهدي؟
> القائم الحجه المنتظر 
> محمد بن الحسن العسكري 
> ماهو نقش خاتمه؟
> انا حجة الله
> مالذي مكتوب في رايته؟
> البيعة لله
> ...



 
تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بما اننا في الأيام المهدوية 
> سؤالي يقول :
> من هو المهدي؟
> *هو الامام الثاني عشر من ائمة المسلمين حفيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*
> *محمد بن الحسن العسكري الحجة المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه*
> ماهو نقش خاتمه؟
> *نقش خاتمه : أنا حجته وخاصته*
> مالذي مكتوب في رايته؟
> *البيعة لله*
> ...



*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لوفلي 
الله يبارك فيش وعقبالش غناتي

اجابتش صار فيها اشوية لبس
اني كتبت كدا تعليق وينقطع النت 
الحين باحاول اختصر لأن زهقني
اجابات شذاوي هي الصحيحة 
بس ثنتيكم تستحقوا التقييم الكبير 
بما انش حاولتي وكنت اسرع المشاركين استحقيت التقييم كمان
مبروك للحلوات
لوفلي
شذى 
ناصفتكم وصلت

----------


## looovely

مبرووووووووووك لأختي شذاوي تستاهل التقيم أكثر مني
                   وسأدرج سؤلاً
 *شاعر لقب بشاعر النيل وله في النثر كتاب " سطيح" فمن هو؟*

----------


## المتحير

حافظ ابراهيم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أولى الأعمال العنصرية التي كانت تمارس عادة ضد* *الأفارقة**السود** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تجارة الرقيق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الرئيس الامريكي الذي قرر الغاء الرق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اتوقع جون فوستر

----------


## طيبتي اتعبتني

*تيب تيب عندي صؤال*
*يقول الصؤال*
*أسألك عن بنت عمرها مابين عشره وعامين* 
*حرفها الأول يطابق رابع الاثنين* 
*وحرفها الثالث مكتوب وسط شهرين* 
*متزوجه زوجين الأول مسافر والثاني تشوفه كل يومين*
*آخر أسمها آخر العيدين ؟ ما أسم البنت ؟* 
*يلا وروني شطارتكم*

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اتوقع جون فوستر



 

*الجواب  غلط * 

*ابحثي  اكثر *

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يمكن الرئيس لينكون*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*أبراهام لينكون*
*صاحب قرار إلغاء الرق في أمريكا عام 1863 .*

----------


## looovely

> *تيب تيب عندي صؤال*
> *يقول الصؤال*
> *أسألك عن بنت عمرها مابين عشره وعامين* 
> *حرفها الأول يطابق رابع الاثنين* 
> *وحرفها الثالث مكتوب وسط شهرين* 
> *متزوجه زوجين الأول مسافر والثاني تشوفه كل يومين*
> *آخر أسمها آخر العيدين ؟ ما أسم البنت ؟* 
> *يلا وروني شطارتكم*



  تشرين الثاني :embarrest:  
      هذا الي حللته وطلع عندي 
     بتمنى أعرف التصحيح :bigsmile:

----------


## ابو طارق

> *أبراهام لينكون*
> 
> 
> *صاحب قرار إلغاء الرق في أمريكا عام 1863 .*



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*ابراهام لينكولن* 

*برافووووووووو *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مكتشف الاشعة السينيه ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

العالم روتنجن

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما أعلى قمة جبل في الوطن العربي؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيون لاتنام
					

من هو مكتشف الاشعة السينيه ؟



*

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الامل الوردي سيتم التقييم على هذا التواصل والمجهود*
*أكتشافها العالم الألماني* *وليام رونتجن** عام* *1896** في* *جامعة فورتسبورغ**، و نال عنها* *جائزة نوبل** في* *الفيزياء** في عام* *1901** .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ما أعلى قمة جبل في الوطن العربي؟







> 





توبقال هو أعلى قمة في الوطن العربي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يتألف القولون من خمسة أجزاء فماهي ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

القولون الصاعد, المسقوف, الهابط, المستقيم, فتحه الشرج

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سورتان في القرآن الكريم أنتهت الاولى بكلمة بدأت بها الثانية ما هما السورتان ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> سورتان في القرآن الكريم أنتهت الاولى بكلمة بدأت بها الثانية ما هما السورتان ؟



 
*سورة القدر (سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر )*
*سورة الفجر ( والفجر )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*على أي مدينة يطلق مدينة الشمس ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بعلبك هي التي يطلق عليها مدينه الشمس

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهو اسم الأسد المذكور في القرآن ؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

"فرت من قسورة"

اللفظ قسورة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

سـ: ما هي الدول الاسكندنافية؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الدول الإسكندنافية الأساسية 
*السويد*
*،الدنمارك*
*،النروج*
*وأحياناً تشمل دول أخرى مثل* *فنلندا** و* *آيسلندا** و* *جزر فارو** وذلك للتقارب التاريخي والحضاري والعلاقات الثقافية التي تربط هذه الدول مع الدول الإسكندنافية الأساسية الدنمارك، والنرويج، والسويد.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا تسمى النخله التي سنه تحمل وسنه لا تعطي ؟
*

----------


## looovely

> *ماذا تسمى النخله التي سنه تحمل وسنه لا تعطي ؟*



 
_يطلق عليها سنهاء_
_إن شاء الله تكون صح
__
_

----------


## looovely

*قوم من من الانبياء سكنوا قرية أرم ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*
*وجواب سؤالك هو*
*إرَم ذات العماد هي مدينة عربية مفقودة تقع في القسم الجنوبي* *لشبه الجزيرة العربية** في اليمن* 
*قوم عاد وكان نبيهم النبي هود عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة تسمى باللغات الأوروبية مدينة الالف عمود ماهي ؟*

----------


## looovely

إجابتك صحيحة 100% 
            يعطيك العافية

----------


## looovely

> *مدينة تسمى باللغات الأوروبية مدينة الالف عمود ماهي ؟*



 
  *كمان آرم ذات العماد* :bigsmile:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي :)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لما سمى الأمي اميا؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لأنه بقي كما ولدته أمه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو مُبتكر رجل التحري الشهير شرلوك هولمز ؟

----------


## looovely

> من هو مُبتكر رجل التحري الشهير شرلوك هولمز ؟



* هو آرثر كونان دويل، كاتب روائي بوليسي انجليزي*

----------


## looovely

*من هو الشاعر الذي لقب ب(شاعر اهل البيت) ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الشاعر حسين عبد العزيز علي العندليب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*يعتبر علم النفس من العلوم الحديثة التي تم إنشاؤها وإدخالها لأول مرة في المختبرات في سنة 1879م على يد عالم النفس وليام  فونت ...*

*ما جنسيته وعلى ماذا أطلق اسم علم دراسة الخبرة الشعورية ؟؟؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جنسيته الماني


واطلق على علم دراسه الخبره الشعوريه علم النفس

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما الاسم الكيميائي لسم الفئران والقوارض ؟

----------


## looovely

_فوسفيد الخارصين_

----------


## looovely

*ماهي الحروف الشجرية؟؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الجيم, الشين, الياء
وزاد عليها بعض العلماء الضاد

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين توجد غابات الاطلس وهى الاكبر من نوعها في العالم العربي ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*توجد في المغرب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع  قصر  الحمراء*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

غرناطه

----------


## حكايا الشموع

ماهو الاسم الكيميائي للطباشير ؟

----------


## looovely

*كربونات الكالسيوم*

----------


## looovely

_ من هو مؤسس مكتبة الأسكندرية القديمة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> _من هو مؤسس مكتبة الأسكندرية القديمة ؟_



*أمر* *بطليموس الأول** بإنشائها 330 قبل الميلاد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* كم عدد البراكين في العالم ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*يُقدر عدد البراكين النشيطة بحوالي 600 بركان موزعة على سطح الأرض ، ويتركز معظمها في احزمة توازي تقريبا مناطق الشقوق والتكسرات والفوالق الطبيعية متوزعة بمحاذاة سلاسل الجبال حديثة التكوين غالبا.*
*وهناك توزيعان كبيران للبراكين :-*

*الأول: (( دائرة الحزام الناري )) وتقع  في المحيط الهادي.*
*والثاني : يبدأ من منطقة بلوشستان إلى إيران، فآسيا الصغرى ، فالبحر الأبيض المتوسط ليصل على جزر آزور وكناري ويلتف إلى جبال الأنديز الغربية في الولايات المتحدة. وفيما يلي بعض أسماء البراكين في هذه المناطق:*
*منطقة المحيط الهادئ* 
*§آلاسكا : 20 بركانا منها بركان كاتاماي Katamai  ، وشيشالدين Shishaldin.*
*§كندا : 5 براكين منها رانجل Wrangell .*
*§الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية : 8 براكين ومنها راينر Rainier .*
*§المكسيك: 10 براكين منها باريكوتين الذي ثار لأول مرة سنة 1934.*
*§أمريكا الجنوبية : بركانان.*
*§نيوزيلنده : 6 براكين .*
*§جوانا الجديدة: 30 بركانا.*
*§الفليبين : 20 بركانا.*
*§اليابان : 40 بركانا.*

*منطقة محور البحر الأبيض المتوسط :*
*§من جهة الغرب إلى الشرق نجد البراكين التالية في هذه المنطقة :-*
*§منطقة الأدرياتيك : 9 براكين ومنها جبل بيليه Pelee .*
*§الآزور : 5 براكين .*
*§الكناري :3 براكين .*
*§إيطاليا : 15 بركانا ومنها بركان فيزوف وسترومبولي وفولكانو.*
*§المنطقة العربية وآسيا الصغرى : 6 براكين .*

*منطقة الإخدود الأفريقي :-*
*§هاواي : 5 براكين* 
*§جزر جالاباجوس : 3 براكين .*
*§آسلنده : 27 بركانا.*
*§أفريقيا الوسطى: 5 براكين.*
*§أفريقيا الشرقية : 19 بركانا.*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*أقزم رجل في العالم ... ما جنسيته وكم يبلغ طوله ووزنه؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه خاطئه اختي ايلول*
*الاجابه هي 850*
*تحياااتي لج*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *يُقدر عدد البراكين النشيطة بحوالي 600 بركان موزعة على سطح الأرض ، ويتركز معظمها في احزمة توازي تقريبا مناطق الشقوق والتكسرات والفوالق الطبيعية متوزعة بمحاذاة سلاسل الجبال حديثة التكوين غالبا.*
> *وهناك توزيعان كبيران للبراكين :-* 
> *الأول: (( دائرة الحزام الناري )) وتقع في المحيط الهادي.*
> *والثاني : يبدأ من منطقة بلوشستان إلى إيران، فآسيا الصغرى ، فالبحر الأبيض المتوسط ليصل على جزر آزور وكناري ويلتف إلى جبال الأنديز الغربية في الولايات المتحدة. وفيما يلي بعض أسماء البراكين في هذه المناطق:* 
> 
> *منطقة المحيط الهادئ* 
> 
> ...



*يعطيج الف عافية اختي ايلول على هذا المجهود*
*يمكن أختي شذى قالت عن  إجابتج خاطئة لأنج ذكرتي فقط البراكين النشيطه :)* 
*على العموم سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *أقزم رجل في العالم ... ما جنسيته وكم يبلغ طوله ووزنه؟؟؟؟*



*حبيت اطرح سؤالج مرة ثانية للذكرى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماعندي علم يمكن تكون جنسيته هذا = الهندي*




*نشوف باقي الاعضاء*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اني اعرف ان جنسيته باكستاني


بس طوله ووزنه ماعرف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب منك الاخت ايلول*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طولت ايلول فأني راح احط سؤال جديد
اين يقع مسجد الخضر ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أقصر رجل في العالم بحسب 

موسوعة جينس للارقام القياسية 

في 19 / 7 / 1990 هو 

جول محمد من الهند ويبلغ طوله 57cm








*

*هذا   هو  الجواب*

----------


## ابو طارق

> طولت ايلول فأني راح احط سؤال جديد
> اين يقع مسجد الخضر ؟؟



 


*مسجد الخضر بالربيعية
لقد مر هذا المسجد بمراحل بناء بعد هدمه عام1372هـ آخرهافقد أضيفت له ملاحق عامة وأسقف مستعارة احتياطياً منعاً من تسرب مياه الأمطار ومئذنة ذهبية جميلة من الألمنيوم المذهب وقبة خضراء من الحديد يعلوهما هلالان مذهبان في وضعين مختلفين ،والغريب في الأمر انه وضع قبة صغيرة جميلة من صفيح الحديد والمدهون باللون الأخضر خارج المسجد أمام مدخله العام وهذا الوضع غير موجود في بقية مساجد جزيرة تاروت أي أننا لنرى قباب خارج المساجد ولعلي اخمن أن القبة لم تكن مناسبة لوضعها فوق سطح البناء فاختاروا لها هذا المكان وهذا التخمين هو الأقرب للصواب ، وقيوم المسجد هو أبو ناصر العقيلي .*


*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليك بابا 
هالتفاصيل صراحه مو عندي
بس الي بعرفوا عن مسجد الخضر 
انو في طور اعادة البناء 
واحد كبار المشرفين على البناء هو سماحة الشيخ عبد الكريم ال حبيل
واحسنت بابا 
الله يعجل في بناء هالمسجد ونتشرف معاكم بزيارته يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تأكدت من المعلومات الي طرحها البابا
طلعت مزبوطه
يعطيك العافيه بابا
كنت راح ادعم التصحيح بصورة بس ما صار نصيب
بس الك تقييم ولو بابا 
تستاهل عيديه على بكير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اسم اخو نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام من امه وابيه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  بنيامين اخو يوسف عليه السلام* 

*من ام واحدة  هي  راحيل*

----------


## ابو طارق

> تأكدت من المعلومات الي طرحها البابا
> طلعت مزبوطه
> يعطيك العافيه بابا
> كنت راح ادعم التصحيح بصورة بس ما صار نصيب
> بس الك تقييم ولو بابا 
> تستاهل عيديه على بكير



 
*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*وكل عام وانتي بالف الف الف  خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا بابا

وانت بألف خير وصحه وسلامه
واجابتك صحيحه هالمره كمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع السمك ويسبح عكس التيار  ما هو؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلمون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قطار كهربائي يسير  بسرعة 100 كلم بالساعة* 

*كيف  يكون اتجاه  الدخان المنبعث منه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ع مااعتقد سيكون باتجااه الشماال ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار التصحيح بابا

----------


## looovely

*ليس لهُ دخان لأنهُ كهربائي*

----------


## looovely

*إذا كان جوابي صح فـ هذا سؤالي* 
* ما هو الحيوان الذي يستعمل أرجله الامامية للنهوض؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سلحفاه
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## looovely

*لا لا خيتووو عفاف*
*واصلي البح ـث وإن شاء الله تتوصلي* 
*تح ــيـآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*كهربائي  ليس له  دخان*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *إذا كان جوابي صح فـ هذا سؤالي* 
> 
> 
> *ما هو الحيوان الذي يستعمل أرجله الامامية للنهوض؟؟*



 

*الحيوان  هو* 

*الجمل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  أول رئيس جمهورية بعد الاستقلال إذ حكم سوريا في الفترة الواقعة من 1946 إلى 1949.*

----------


## looovely

> *من هو أول رئيس جمهورية بعد الاستقلال إذ حكم سوريا في الفترة الواقعة من 1946 إلى 1949.*



* شكري القوتلي*

----------


## looovely

*تصحيح اجابتك بيووو*
* هو البقر*
*أكمل/ي الفراغ*
*.........هوشاعر فارسي اشتهر بالرباعيات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عمر الخيّام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كم عدد مسرحيات شكسبير؟*

----------


## النور الالهي

37 مسرحية

----------


## النور الالهي

اين يوجد مقر اول مكتبة في التاريخ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في مصر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أكبر مدن أستراليا ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سيدني

----------


## looovely

*ما هو أكبر ميناء في العالم ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ميناء نيويورك بالولايات المتحدة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ما هو أسم أول موسوعة عربية ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موسوعة الظلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو ابو النبي يعقوب

----------


## المتحير

النبي يعقوب بن اسحاق عليه السلام

----------


## المتحير

من هم اول من اكتشفو الخيطان المستخدمة في العمليات الجراحية والتي تذوب في الجسم بعد ؟

بس طوي السؤال :toung: 

بس سهل مو :wink:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* العرب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بأي لغة يتحدث سكان سمرقند في أوزبكستان ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن اللغة الأوزبكية*

----------


## looovely

> *بأي لغة يتحدث سكان سمرقند في أوزبكستان ؟*



 *يتحدثون بـ لغة الفارسية*

----------


## looovely

*دولتان في أفريقيا تستخدمان عمله واحده هي الكواتشا ما هما ؟!*

----------


## بيسان

> *دولتان في أفريقيا تستخدمان عمله واحده هي الكواتشا ما هما ؟!*



 زامبيا، مالاوي

----------


## المتحير

> *العرب*



المسلمون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بأي لغة يتحدث سكان سمرقند في أوزبكستان ؟*







*إجابة أختي لوف لي هي الصحيحة يتحدثون اللغة الفارسية*
*شكرا على المحاولة اختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا تعني كلمة القرم باللغة التتارية ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *ماذا تعني كلمة القرم باللغة التتارية ؟*



*تعني القلعة*

----------


## looovely

*ما الاسم الذي اطلقه الرومان على مدينة البتراء ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اسمها القديم « سلع » أي الصخرة ترجمه الرومان إلي لغتهم بـ « پترا » اما الانباط انفسهم فقد اطلقوا على مدينتهم اسم ((رقيم)) وتعني الحفر بالصخر والنحت اسم على مسمى.*
*احتلها الرومان وأسموا الأراضي التي قامت عليها مملكة الأنباط "بالولاية العربية"* 


*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ربما تكون هذه هي الاجابة*
*اطلقوا عليها اسم ربة عمون وتعني دار الملك*


*أنتظر التصحيح عزيزتي*

----------


## looovely

*خيتوو عيون انا أجابتي هي اركي*
* شآآآآآكرة محاولاتك :-)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى كلمة الهلوب ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *مامعنى كلمة الهلوب ؟*



* المقربة من زوجها * 
*لستُ متأكده سأدرج السؤال بعد التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتقد انها صحيحه 
واني معاش في الحل

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ماذا يُسمى الخوف والخجل من مواجهة الناس ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصدي عدم الثقة

----------


## صدفة البحر

غلط

أقرب المعنى لش >> هو مسمى عند العلماء النفسانيين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممممممم :idea: 
يمكن انطوائي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ههههههههههههه غلط حبيبتي*

*يُسمى الرهاب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا للمعلومه غناتي 

طيب سؤالي يقول 
احدى العمليات التي تجرى لتصحيح النظر ؟

----------


## المتحير

الليزك ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي المتحير 
اجابتك صحيحه
بس وين سؤالك

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماذا تسمى العضلات التي بين الثدي والكتف؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* فرائص*

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماذا يسمى الرجل الذي مات ولا يوجد له أصل ولا فرع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي وظيفة منطقة بروكا في الدماغ ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

أعتقد أنها مسئولة عن الكلام

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يعتقد أنها مسؤولة عن إنتاج مهارة النطق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نرجوا التصحيح

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماذا تعني كلمة بلقان في اللغة التركيه؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الجبل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مالذي يربط السعوديه بالبحرين

----------


## النور الالهي

جسر الملك فهد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين سؤالش يا شلطره

----------


## النور الالهي

ماهو اول جبل وضع في الارض؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*جبل أبي قبيس في مكة المكرمة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بنيامين اخو من من الأنبياء؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اخو النبي يوسف عليه السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين دفن الامام الكاظم عليه السلام؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في الكاظمية في بغداد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي دخل على هارون الرشيد وقال بخبث خليفتان في زمن واحد ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علي بن إسماعيل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من اول من ابدع الاسطرلاب ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العرب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

7
_
3
يسمى في الرياضيات؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

كسر غير حقيقي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو القاسم المشترك  بين* 

*الكويت  وتونس*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن حرف التاء
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ويمكن حرف الواو* 
*لانه الحرف الثاني من كلا البلدين*

*او صغر المسااحه* 
*الله اعلم*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتوقع مثل ماتوقعت أختي 
حرف الواو 
تحياااتوووووووو

----------


## المتحير

لالالالا

حرف التاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*قاسم مشترك  ليس  باحرف* 

*بل  بشيئ  يختلف* 

*واذا لم اجد جواب اليوم الساعة العاشرة ليلا* 

*ساقول لكم الجواب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن صغر المسااحه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني عجزت

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يمكن التعاون والنشاطات ..؟!!*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيحك للسؤال والدي أبو طارق :)*

----------


## المتحير

والدي ابو طارق نحن بانتظاركك

----------


## ابو طارق

*القاسم المشترك بين  تونس  والكويت* 

*ان  اسم  العاصمة   مثل  اسم الدولة* 

*تونس  عاصمتها  تونس* 

*الكويت  عاصمتها  الكويت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم* 

*امبراطورة  اليابان*

----------


## احلى ليل

بحثت وشفت هذا
اني ماعرفها

ميتشيكو اسمها السابق ميتشيكو شودا

----------


## ابو طارق

> بحثت وشفت هذا
> اني ماعرفها
> 
> ميتشيكو اسمها السابق ميتشيكو شودا



 
*الجواب  صحيح *

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم وريث العرش الياباني*  
*بعد الامبراطور الحالي*  
*اكيهيتو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن
هيروهيتو

----------


## ابو طارق

> يمكن
> هيروهيتو



 
*خطأ* 

*والده  كان اسمه * 

*هيرو هيتو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكبر مدن سويسرا واهمها تشتهر المدينة بشركات* *الخدمات المصرفية** والتي تصنّف الأفضل في العالم فما هي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* زيورخ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تتكون الاظافر من مادة أساسية فماهي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مادة الكيراتين*
*او بروتين (القرتين)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو أول من صك النقود عند العرب؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عبد الملك بن مروان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو مؤلف كتاب 
((سير اعلام النبلاء))

----------


## LUCKY

الفه الجاحظ

كم عدد سور القران المدنيه ؟؟

----------


## المتحير

28

كم عدد الاحزاب بالقران؟

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

يمكن 60 حزب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عدد أحزاب القرآن الكريم* *ســـــتون حزباً ( 60 ) حزب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماسبب تسمية رياح الخماسين بهذا الأسم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي رياح جنوبية شرقية فصلية جافة و حارة. تأتي من الصحراء الكبرى محملة بآلاف الاطنان من* *الرمال** باتجاه* *مصر** و بلاد* *الشام**. سميت هذه الرياح بالخماسين لأنها تنشط في فترة خمسين يوم من فصل* *الربيع**، خاصة في شهر ابريل، الا آنها نادرا ما تهب آكثر من يوم آو يومين في السبوع خلال هذه الفترة. تصل سرعة رياح الخماسين إلي ١٤٠ كم/س و تؤدى إلى ارتفاع سريع في درجات الحرارة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لماذا يتم تقديم الساعة في الصيف وتأخيرها في الشتاء؟؟ ومن ابتكر هذه العادة؟؟* 

*ملاحظة*  
*اني اسئل هذا السؤال وبنفس الوقت اغير الساعة* 

*راقبوا الوقت الذي كتبت فيه السؤال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *لماذا يتم تقديم الساعة في الصيف وتأخيرها في الشتاء؟؟ ومن ابتكر هذه العادة؟؟*
> 
> 
> *ملاحظة*  
> *اني اسئل هذا السؤال وبنفس الوقت اغير الساعة*  
> 
> *راقبوا الوقت الذي كتبت فيه السؤال*



 

* يسمى تقديم الساعة باللغة الإنكليزية (توفير ضوء النهار) أو (daylight saving)*
*يتم تقديم الساعه لزيادة ساعه اضافيه*
*مثال /** أن الوقت صيفاً وأن الشمس تغرب في الساعة 7 مساءً. من المبكر أن تصبح الدنيا ظلاماً في هذا الوقت المبكر في فصل الصيف الذي تنشط الحركة فيه، ولذلك يتم تقديم الساعة للأمام فتصبح الساعة 8.. وهكذا نحصل على ساعة إضافية من ضوء النهار..
**
**ابتكر العاده بنيامين فرانكلين في عام 1784.*
*وطبقها وعمل بها الإنكليزي وليام ويلت .*

*اما عنك يااعمو كتبت السؤال الساعه12*
*وغيرت الساعه مثلا الى 11 فهنا تكسب ساعه اضافيه من المساء ..**وهكذااا..*
*اتمنى ماتفلسفت باجابتي وتكون صحيحه..*
*في الانتظار..*

----------


## ابو طارق

[quote=شذى الزهراء;843882]*يسمى تقديم الساعة باللغة الإنكليزية (توفير ضوء النهار) أو (daylight saving)*

*يتم تقديم الساعه لزيادة ساعه اضافيه*
*مثال /** أن الوقت صيفاً وأن الشمس تغرب في الساعة 7 مساءً. من المبكر أن تصبح الدنيا ظلاماً في هذا الوقت المبكر في فصل الصيف الذي تنشط الحركة فيه، ولذلك يتم تقديم الساعة للأمام فتصبح الساعة 8.. وهكذا نحصل على ساعة إضافية من ضوء النهار..* 
*ابتكر العاده بنيامين فرانكلين في عام 1784.*
*وطبقها وعمل بها الإنكليزي وليام ويلت .*

*الجواب صحيح  مليون %* 
*اما عنك يااعمو كتبت السؤال الساعه12*
*وغيرت الساعه مثلا الى 11 فهنا تكسب ساعه اضافيه من المساء ..**وهكذااا..*
*اتمنى ماتفلسفت باجابتي وتكون صحيحه..*
*في الانتظار..*
 
* ابدا  توصيفك  كان  رائع بالفعل  كانت الساعة  12.00   وغيرتها الى 11.00*

*بعدين الكلام  الصحيح  يعتبر  تفوق  وليس فلسفة* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*وتم التقييم*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في اي عام ميلادي تم القاء أول قنبلة ذرية ؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> في اي عام ميلادي تم القاء أول قنبلة ذرية ؟



في عام 1945م

----------


## نورس الشرق

كلمة اثيوبيا يونانية الاصل فما معناها?

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تعني " الوجه المحترق "*
*وقد أطلق اليونانيون القدامى هذا اللقب على سكان النوبة جنوب مصر والمناطق التي تقع جنوبها أي السودان* 

*________________*


*كلمة يونانية تعني الوجوه التي حرقتها الشمس . من شدة سواد الوجه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي البلاد التي تسمى ببلاد الأودية السبعة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارمينيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كاتب انكليزي مبتكر شخصية التحري ( شرلوك هولمز ) من هو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ابتكرها الكاتب* *والطبيب* *الإسكتلندي** سير* *آرثر كونان دويل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مذبحة القلعة، أو مذبحة المماليك كانت بين طرفين فمن هما ؟*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *مذبحة القلعة، أو مذبحة المماليك كانت بين طرفين فمن هما ؟*



*مذبحة القلعة*، أو *مذبحة المماليك* هي واقعة شهيرة في التاريخ المصري دبرها محمد علي باشا للتخلص من أعدائه المماليك، فعندما جاءته الدعوة من الباب العالي لإرسال حملة للقضاء على حركة الوهابيين في الجزيرة العربية، دعا زعماء المماليك إلى القلعة بحجة التشاور معهم، ثم أغلق خلفهم الأبواب الضخمة وأمر جنوده بإطلاق النار عليهم، ويروى أن بعض المماليك استطاعوا الهرب بتسلق أسوار القلعة وركوب أحصنتهم والهرب إلى الصعيد المصري من بينهم إبراهيم بك الذى هرب بالسودان ثم رجع بعدها بحوالى 3 سنين ليقتل بخدعة شبيهة بمذبحة القلعة.
وقد وقعت هذه المذبحة في يوم 1 مارس لعام 1811 ميلادية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي وتستحقي التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي مهمة أو فائدة لسان المزمار أو الفلكة في الحنجرة ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

أن لسان المزمار يقوم بغلق القصبة الهوائية لمنع دخول الطعام إليها عند عمليه البلع 
وهو موجود أعلى القصبة الهوائية ..
يفتح منفذا للريق الكثيف

*الذي يجتمع بالفم وأنت نائم لاتدري*
*حتى لاتختنق وتشرق بالريق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح حبوبه وتستحقي تقييم على هذا المجهود سلمت يمناك وموفقة دائم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشخص الذي قام بصنع شاي ليبتون ؟*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *من هو الشخص الذي قام بصنع شاي ليبتون ؟*



 

توماس ليبتون


*السير توماس جونستون ليبتون* ، من مواليد 10 مايو1850 في غلاسكو و توفي في 2 أكتوبر1931 في لندن ، و قد كان رجلا أسكتلنديا عصاميا ، و هو الذي صنع شاي ليبتون ، و كان من أكثر الشخصيات تأثيرا على كأس أمريكا.
في عام 1865 إنتقل ليبتون إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للبحث عن عمل ، و بعد خمس سنوات عاد إلى بريطانيا مرة أخرى ، و قد فتح أول محل له في غلاسكو ، و هذا العمل جعله ناجح و بعدها أفتتح سلسلة من المحلات في جميع أنحاء بريطانيا ، و بينما ليبتون كان يعمر إمبراطوريته ، بدأت أسعار الشاي تنخفض ، و في عام 1888 عندما كانت محلاته تزيد عن 300 ، دخل سوق الشاي ، و بدأ ببيع الشاي بأسعار زهيدة للعمال الفقراء ، و بعدها حاول أن يزيد من جودة الشاي الذي لديه ، فصنع شاي ليبتون الذي موجود حتى الآن.
الملك أدوارد السابع و الملك جورج الخامس استمتعا بصحبته ، و بين عامي 1899 و 1930 ، فاز بكأس أمريكا لليخوت خمس مرات في يخوته شامروك و شامروك الخامس ، و بسبب مشاركته في هذا السباق إشتهر الشاي الذي لديه في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و قبل إقامة كأس العالم لكرة القدم في عام 1930 ، تم إقامة بطولتين في عامي 1909 و 1911 في تورينو تحت اسم كأس السير توماس ليبتون.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو اول شيء ينتن من الإنسان اذا مات ؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> ما هو اول شيء ينتن من الإنسان اذا مات ؟



بطنه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو الباب الذي لا نستطيع فتحه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*قولي  لنا معلمة  عفاف* 

*اي  باب هذا*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> ما هو الباب الذي لا نستطيع فتحه؟



 اعتقد انه الباب المفتوح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البابا 
اجابت عليك الأخت نورس 
بس للأسف نورس ما تحط اسئلة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو اسرع وأكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> ما هو اسرع وأكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ؟



 المشــــتري




*

أكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية وهو الكوكب الخامس في هذه المجموعة من حيث بعده عن الشمس أثار الكثير من الفضول عند البشر بسبب لمعانه الشديد فهو يبدو واحدا من أشد الأجرام السماوية لمعانا



ويبعد عن الشمس 778,3 مليون كلم ويبلغ قطر الكوكب حوالي 142.984 كم أي ضعف قطر الأرض احد عشر مرة تقريباً. وأقرب مسافة له من الأرض 628.760.000 كم وأبعد مسافة منها 970.000.000 كم



وبدور المشتري حول الشمس في مسار بيضي (اهليجي) وهو اسرع الكواكب دوراناً حول المحور، ويستغرق نحو 9 ساعات و55 دقيقة ليدور دورة كاملة حول نفسه. ويحتاج الى حوالي 4.333 يوماً أرضياً أي حوالي 12 سنة ارضية ليدور حول الشمس دورة واحدة



السطح والغلاف الجوي



نتيجة لوجود طبقات السحب الكثيفة فيصعب رؤية سطح الكوكب من الأرض، ويعتقد الفلكيين أن المشتري كوكب مائع يتكون من الغازات. غير أن به بعض السوائل. ويحتمل أن يكون له لب صخري. ويتكون الغلاف الجوي للمشتري من الهيدروجين (بنسبة عالية)، والهيليوم، وكميات قليلة من الأسيتلين والنشادر والميثان والفوسفين وبخار الماء.



يصل معدل الحرارة على السطح العلوي لسحب المشتري نحو – 148 ْم ، ولا يعلم العلماء درجة حرارة سطحه. بينما تصل درجة حرارة باطنه على بعد 13.000 كم من مركزه الى 19.000 ْم وهو يشع ضعف الحرارة التي يتلقاها من الشمس. وتكون حرارة قلبه المركزي 24.000 ْم.



كتلة المشتري أكبر من كتلة الأرض حيث أنها قدر كتلة الأرض 318 مره،والجاذبية أكبر من جاذبية الأرض.



يوجد للمشتري 16 تابعاً معروفاً تعرف الأربعة الكبار منها بالتوابع الجاليلية نسبة الى العالم الفلكي الايطالي جاليليو، وهي تزيد أقطارها عن 3.100 كم. وللمشتري حلقة رقيقة حوله مكونة من الغبار الناعم ، وقدر سمكها بنحو 30 كم، وعرضها أكثر من 6.400كم*

----------


## نورس الشرق

_انشاء الله هالمره راح احط سؤال_ 
_ما هو الجبل الذي استقرت عليه سفينة نوح ؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جبل الجودي
ويعطيش العافية حبيبتي عالأسئلة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايهما اثقل الهواء البارد ام الهواء الدافيء؟.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الهواء البارد اثقل من الهواء الدافىء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هناك بعض المواد التي تسلك سلوكاً مغناطيسياً (وتدعى مغانط) فماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تستخدم للطاقه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عذرا عزيزتي أنا طلبت ذكر بعض هذه المواد التي تسلك سلوكا مغناطيسيا وهي*
*النيكل**،* *الحديد**،* *الكوبالت* *وسبائكها**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المواد التي تضاف الى الهلام أو الجيلي ليكون اكثر تماسكا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*النشا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كنت اقصد الاسم العلمي وهو الجيلاتين وايضا مادة تدعى البكتين*


*يعطيك العافية والدي العزيز*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي  الألوان  الرئيسية *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي :* *اللون الأحمر**.* *واللون الأصفر**واللون الازرق**. وهناك من يضع* *اللون الأخضر** بدل الأصفر ضمن الألوان الرئيسية.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي وسيلة ضخ* *زراعية** يدوية قديمة* *لري** الأراضي المرتفعة عن مستوى سطح الماء فماهي ؟*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *هي وسيلة ضخ* *زراعية** يدوية قديمة* *لري** الأراضي المرتفعة عن مستوى سطح الماء فماهي ؟*



*الطنبور* هو نوع من أنواع المضخات الحلزونية البسيطة Screw Pump ،وهو وسيلة ضخ زراعية يدوية قديمة لري الأراضي المرتفعة عن مستوى سطح الماء ، وهي عبارة عن اسطوانة طويلة من المعدن ، لها يد وبداخلها لولب يسحب الماء بالدوران فيحجز قدراً من الماء ويظل الماء يرتفع إلى أن يصل إلى بداية القناة التي تصل إلى الحقل ليصب الماء تماماً في المكان الذي يجلس فيه الفلاح الذي توجب عليه أن تكون قدماه في الماء ممما كان يؤدي في غالب الأحوال إلى اصابتهم بمرض البلهارسيا. 
وقد استخدمها الفلاحون في الريف المصري منذ القدم مع بعض الآلات البدائية الأولى منها الساقية( الناعور ) التي تديرها الحيوانات. إلى أن ظهرت الطلمبات الزراعية التي تعمل بالديزل فحلت محلها.

----------


## نورس الشرق

*وقعت دجاجة في بركة ماء !!!! فكيف خرجت ؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤال حلو* 

*بس للاسف  ما شفتها كيف خرجت* 

*انتظر  الجواب*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن خرجت مبلله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبلله اكيد
ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## نورس الشرق

صحيح طلعت مبلله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يتم تصنيع جميع خلايا الدم في جسم الإنسان ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في نخاع العظم الشوكي 
يمكن ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## نورس الشرق

من هو قائل هده الابيات الشعريه *إذارأيت انياب الليث بارزة
فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احمد بن الحسين بن الحسن بن عبد الصمد الجعفي الكندي الكوفي*


* (المتنبي) 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل* 


*المرأة التي تفقد حبيبها : امرأة احبت ، والمرأة التي تحتفظ بحبيبها امرأة اتقنت فن الحب .
**
*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *من القائل*  
> 
> *المرأة التي تفقد حبيبها : امرأة احبت ، والمرأة التي تحتفظ بحبيبها امرأة اتقنت فن الحب .*



 فورستر ووكر

----------


## نورس الشرق

*للمعده فتحتان ما هما ؟*

----------


## المتحير

الفؤاد

البواب

انشاء الله صح

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *للمعده فتحتان ما هما ؟*



* فتحه عليا وتسمى بالفؤاد وسفلى تسمى بالبواب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*من القائل ما كانتِ الحسناءُ ترفعُ سترها ----- لو أن في هذي الجموع رجالاً ؟ 
*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *من القائل ما كانتِ الحسناءُ ترفعُ سترها ----- لو أن في هذي الجموع رجالاً ؟*



 خليل جبران

----------


## نورس الشرق

*ماهي مصادر الدم البشري؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الجسم نفسه

ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*وعلى مسؤليتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي عملة جمهورية التشيك*

----------


## المتحير

كرونة

مانا متأكد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر تصحيحك بابا

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *ماهي مصادر الدم البشري؟*



الدم البشري مثله كمثل أي عضو من أعضاء الجسم لا يمكن تعويضه إلا بواسطة الجسم نفسه وإذا لم يستطيع التعويض كما في حالات فشل نخاع العظام أو عدم وجود وقت كاف للتعويض عند فقد كميات كبيرة من الدم أثناء الحوادث أو الإصابات المختلفة أو أثناء العمليات الجراحية الكبيرة عند وجود نزيف شديد فإنه لا بديل لتعويض ذلك الدم المفقود إلا بواسطة تبرع شخص سليم له, لأن الإنسان هو المصدر الوحيد للدم ومن هنا كان التبرع بالدم عمل إنساني نبيل.
الجواب صحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا نورس عالتصحيح بس وين سؤالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عنصر غازي عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> عنصر غازي عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة



 الأكسجين oxygen

----------


## صفآء الروح

من هو مكتشف جدول الضرب ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فيثاغورس
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## صفآء الروح

جوابك صح خيتي عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو ابن مزنة؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> من هو ابن مزنة؟



  الهلال ا لدي  يخرج من بين السحاب
اتمنى اتكون صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه صحيحه 
ننتظر سؤال حلو

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم  رئيس  جمهورية تركيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عبد الله جول*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مجلة ادبية علمية شهرية اصدرها اسماعيل مظهر بين عام 1927_1929 غلب عليها الطابع العلمي واسهم في تحريرها نخبة من اعلام الفكر العربي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* مجلة "العصور"*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في منطقة ظهرت اللغة الاكادية ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن العراق ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *في منطقة ظهرت اللغة الاكادية ؟*



*الأكّادية* (لِشَانُم أَكّديتُمْ) هي لغة سامية قديمة، ظهرت في بلاد الرافدين، العراق حاليا، منذ 3000 سنة قبل الميلاد وانتشرت لتصبح لغة المراسلات الرسمية في الهلال الخصيب، وهي تصنف ضمن مجموعة اللغات السامية الشرقية. تأثرت اللغة الأكادية باللغة السومرية، وهي لغة غير سامية وغير مرتبطة (حسب معرفتنا الحاضرة) بأي لغة أخرى، والتي كانت محكية إلى جانب الأكادية، ثم حلت الأكادية محلها في بداية الألفية الثانية قبل الميلاد. وبعد اللغة الأكادية أصبحت اللغة الآرامية هي لغة الهلال الخصيب والعراق ضمناً حتى دخول المسلمين العرب ودخول اللغة العربية معهم إلى الهلال الخصيب .
كانت تدون بالخط المسماري فوق ألواح الطين التي يرجع تاريخها للنصف الأول للألفية الثالثة ق.م. قبل عام 2000 ق.م كانت لهجتان من الأكادية متداولة وقد ظلتا سائدتين حتى ظهور المسيحية.
جوابش صحيح عفاف

----------


## نورس الشرق

*اقطاب بطارية السياره مم تصنع ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_تصنع من مادة الرصاص .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاصمة جزيرة سانت لوسيا مرفأ تصدير سكر

----------


## صفآء الروح

> عاصمة جزيرة سانت لوسيا مرفأ تصدير سكر



* العاصمة كاستريس*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*كم يزن الكبد عند الإنسان البالغ ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كيلو ونصف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*العاصمة كاستريس* 
 الأجابة الي عندي 

كاستري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شجرة او شجيرة اسيوية مستديمة الخضرة الأزهار بيض او ضاربة الى الحمرة والأوراق خضر قائمة لامعه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب منك عزيزتي* 
* صايرة اسئلتش صعبه وايد : )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كاميليا

يلا ننتظر سؤال من عندكم

----------


## ام الشيخ

تسمى طبقات الجنه درجات ,فماذا تسمى طبقات النار؟؟
أعاذنا الله وإياكم من النار

----------


## صفآء الروح

> تسمى طبقات الجنه درجات ,فماذا تسمى طبقات النار؟؟
> 
> 
> أعاذنا الله وإياكم من النار



* دركات*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*منطقة التربية والعلم والثقافة وهي إحدى الوكالات المتخصصة التابعة للأمم المتحدة** ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منظمة وليست منطقة*

* اليونسكو: اسم مختصر يطلق على منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم تستغرق عملية الشنق وتوقف القلب والدماغ والوفاة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من 4 الى 5 دقايق
كما أن الشخص المشنوق يمر بحالة اللاوعي بين الشنق والوفاة وخلالها يشخر ويتألم في حالة لاوعيه. كما إن كسر العظ اللامي وحده في عنق المشنوق لا يؤدي للوفاة وإنما نقص التروية الدماغية والإنضغاط الوعائي والعصبي هي التي تحدث الوفاة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملك الذي طمأن النبي يعقوب على ابنه يوسف عليهما السلام؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما في اجابة 
يلا راح اعطيكم فرصه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو  الملك عزرائيل ملك الموت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو اسم الطوفان الشهير الذي حصل في اندونسيا؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* التسونامى* 

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسونامي * 

*صحيح  وعلى مسؤوليتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم دولة تقع على شبه جزيرة ايبيريا*  
*كم دولة بالاضافة الى محمية جبل طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تتكون من إسبانيا و البرتغال و أندورا و مستعمرة جبل طارق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جبال البرانس تمثل الحدود الطبيعية بين دولتين فما هما ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرنسا  واسبانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح والدي موفق دائم وحوائج مقضية إن شاء الله بحق النبي واله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النبي الذي ابتلي بمرض جلدي؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*النبي  ايوب  عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول  فائز بجائزة نوبل للكيمياء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الدكتور احمد زويل ..*
*بعد التصحيح سأضع السؤال ان شاء الله..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أتوقع أنه يكون وليام ليبسكوم لأنه حصل على جائزة نوبل عام 1976م
بيمنا أحمد زويل حصل عليها عام 1999 م

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قائمة الحاصلين على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء

ليبسكوم (1976)
• بريغوجين (1977)
 • ميتشل (1978)
 • براون / فيتيغ (1979) 
• برغ / جيلبرت / سانجر (1980) 
• فوكوي / هوفمان (1981) 
• كلوغ (1982) 
• توبي (1983) 
• ميريفيلد (1984)
 • هاويتمان / كارل (1985)
 • هرشباش / لي / بولانيي (1986) 
• كرام / لين / بيدرسن (1987)
 • دايسنهوفر / هوبر / ميتشل (1988)
 • ألتمان / كتش (1989) 
• كاري (1990)
 • إرنست (1991)
 • ماركوس (1992) 
• موليس / سميث (1993) 
• أولاه (1994) 
• كروتزن / مولينا / رولند (1995)
 • كورل / كروتو / سمالي (1996)
 • بوير / والكر / سكو (1997) 
• كوهن / بوبل (1998) 
• زويل (1999)
 • هيغير / ماكديرميد / شيراكاوا (2000)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هي الأم التي لم تلد؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يمكن تكون  أم القرى ( مكة المكرمة )
أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو اول فائز بجائزة نوبل للكيمياء* 


*الاجوبة  خطأ * 

*السؤال  اول فائز  وليس اول فائز  عربي* 

*والسؤال  مكرر  ارجوا ان اجد  جواب*






1901 الفائز: ياكوبس فانت هوف من هولندا

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *من هو اول فائز بجائزة نوبل للكيمياء* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الاجوبة خطأ*  
> *السؤال اول فائز وليس اول فائز عربي*  
> *والسؤال مكرر ارجوا ان اجد جواب* 
> ...



 
1901 .... جاكويس فانت هوف ........ هولندي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*نعم  هو*

جاكويس فانت هوف 

*سيتم التقييم لهذا السؤال* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المادة التي تخرج من جوف الحوت يكون لونها رمادية أو بيضاء أو صفراء أو سوداء تستخدم في تحضير وتصنيع أفضل وأغلى أنواع العطور ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي مادة العنبر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اسم المجاعة التي حدثت  في  إيرلندا والتي كان من نتائجها وفاه مليون إيرلندي وهجرة 1.5 مليون إلى خارج إيرلندا ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مجاعة البطاطس..

----------


## القزويني

المجاعة التي حدثت بسبب تدهور محصول البطاطس في أيرلندا والتي أرغمت نحو مليونين من السكان على الهجرة إلى أقطار أخرى وبخاصة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.





________تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> ماهو اسم المجاعة التي حدثت في إيرلندا والتي كان من نتائجها وفاه مليون إيرلندي وهجرة 1.5 مليون إلى خارج إيرلندا ؟



 

*مجآآآآآآآآعـــة البطآآآآآآآآآآطــــــس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المجاعة  الكبرى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب الصحيح هي مجاعة البطاطس
شذى الزهراء - القزويني - عاشقة المستحيل :) معلومة جديدة صح ؟ :) إجابات صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا
الوالد ابو طارق شكرا على المحاولة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

متى بدأت أحداث حادثة الحرم المكي ؟ وفي اي عهد ملكي حدثت ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> متى بدأت أحداث حادثة الحرم المكي ؟ وفي اي عهد ملكي حدثت ؟



 بدأت أحداثها فجر يوم 1 محرم1400 الموافق 20 نوفمبر1979، حين استولى 200 مسلح (مصادر أخرى تقول 500) 
على الحرم المكي أقدس بقاع العالم عند المسلمين، في محاولة لقلب نظام الحكم
 في المملكة العربية السعودية إبان عهد الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز.

----------


## ابو طارق

* وهذا ما تمّ بعد* *صلاة** الفجر في غرّة محرّم من العام* *1400 ه،** الموافق* *20 نوفمبر**1979**. دخل جهيمان وجماعته* *المسجد** الحرام في مكة المكرمة لأداء صلاة الفجر يحملون نعوشاً للصلاة عليها صلاة الجنازة بعد صلاة الفجر، وما أن انفضّت صلاة الفجر، قام جهيمان وصهره أمام المصلين في المسجد الحرام ليعلن للناس نبأ المهدي المنتظر وفراره من "أعداء الله" واعتصامه في المسجد الحرام. قدّم جهيمان صهره محمد بن عبدالله القحطاني على أنه المهدي المنتظر، ومجدد هذا الدين، وذلك في اليوم الأول من بداية القرن الهجري الجديد.*

*في  عهد* 

*الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة - الوالد ابو طارق يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في اي عام أختطفت واسرت  قوات حزب الله  جنديين إسرائيليين من شمال إسرائيل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عام 2006 م

----------


## القزويني

*عام 2006 م*


*_____تحياتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*][مرحبآآ.. ][*

*][عآم 2006 ميلادي.. ][*

*][سي يوو][*

*][عششوق][*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أجل الجواب هو عام 2006 م ذكرت الجواب قبل ان تجيبوا يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الكأس و القدح اسمان للاناء الذي نشرب فيه الماء او أي سائل اخر فما الفرق بين الكأس و القدح ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> الكأس و القدح اسمان للاناء الذي نشرب فيه الماء او أي سائل اخر فما الفرق بين الكأس و القدح ؟



 الكأس/هوالإناء يشرب فيه أومادام الشراب فيه
القدح/هوالأناء الذي يكون أما فارغ او مملوء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

القدح هو الاناء الفارغ وحين يمتليء يسمى كأساً



يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في اي عهد تم القيام ببناء السد العالي على نهر النيل ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي عهد تم القيام ببناء السد العالي على نهر النيل ؟*

*في عهد الرئيس الراحل* 

*جمال عبد الناصر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح والدي ابو طارق يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*من  هي الدولة التي مولت بناء السد العالي* 

*بعد ان رفض الغرب التمويل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتوقع الصين..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شارك السوفييت في بنائه


ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
يا عمو ابو طارق الى حين  تتكرم وتصحح او توافق على الاجوبة مشكورا

اتقدم بالسؤال التالي


*على اي الدول يطلق القرن الافريقي ؟*


*__________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بعد البحث المطول وجدت أكثر من إجابة وأكثر من مصدر إليك هذه الاجابات الأكيدة التي تأتي إلينا ضمن موسوعات عربية  
تشمل منطقة القرن الافريقي على ست دول من بينها ثلاث دول عربية ( الصومال والسودان وجيبوتي ) ودولة لم تعلن عن هويتها العربية ( إرتيريا ) على الرغم من إنها دولة عربية إسلامية بالضافة إلى إثيوبيا وكينيا  

### 
إن مصطلح القرن الإفريقي يرجع إلى وصف منطقة كبيرة تضم الأقطار التالية : جيبوتي والصومال وإريتريا وإثيوبيا، وتغطي هذه المنطقة مساحة تقدر بحوالي 2 مليون كلم 2 ، ويسكنها حوالي 85 مليوننسمة ، وقد ضم إلى هذه المنطقة أخيرا السودان وكينيا 
###


* القرن الإفريقي من الناحية الجغرافية يشمل إثيوبيا وإريتريا والصومال وجيبوتي. بيد أن بعض الجغرافيين قد وسع الرقعة التي يشملها هذا القرن لتضم كينيا والسودان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو مكتشف الأشعة السينية ( أشعة أكس ) ؟

----------


## علي pt

*الجواب بالمختصر : عالم ألماني اسمه ويليام رونتجن Wilhelm Roentgen* 
*ولكني أردت إن الناس تقرأ المعلومات غصبا عنها - يعني مشاركتي ليست لمجرد الإجابة*
*أستاهل كف مو تقييم .. صح* 




*كيف تعمل أشعة اكس X-ray* 
*كيف تعمل الأشعة السينية* 

**

*في عام 1895 اكتشف عالم ألماني اسمه ويليام رونتجن Wilhelm Roentgen اشعة أكس بينما كان يجرى تجربة تسليط شعاع الكتروني على أنبوبة تأين غازي gas discharge tube. لاحظ العالم رونتجن أن الشاشة الفوسفورية في المختبر بدأت تتوهج عند اصطدام شعاع الالكترونات عليها. هذه النتيجية في حد ذاتها لم تكن مدهشه حيث كان من المعلوم أن تتوهج الشاشة الفوسفورية بفعل الشعاع الالكتروني ولكن رونتجن احاط الانبوبة المفرغة بالواح سوداء سميكة لتتمكن من حجب الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي المنبعث من الأنبوبة المفرغة، كما وضع رونتجن عدة اجسام بين الانبوبة والشاشة الفوسفورية وكانت النتيجة ان الشاشة الفوسفورية لازالات تتوهج. وحتى يتأكد من ان هناك اشعة جديدة هي التي اخترقت تلك الاجسام ووصلت للشاشة الفوسفورية قام رونتجن بتجربة اضافية وهي بأنه وضع يده امام الانبوبة المفرغة وشاهد على الشاشة الفوسفورية صورة لعظام يده، لاحظ هنا ان رونتجن اكتشف اشعة جديدة هي اشعة اكس وفي نفس الوقت اكتشف احد اهم تطبيقاتها.* 

**

*رونتجن اكتشف اعظم واهم انجاز طبي في تاريخ البشرية وهو التشخيص باستخدام اشعة اكس التي تسمح للاطباء بتشخيص الكسور في العظام بدون اجراء عملية جراحية كما تستخدم اشعة اكس للكشف على الاجسام الغريبة في جسم الانسان وتطور التشخيص باشعة اكس لتمكن الاطباء من تسوير الاوعية الدموية والاعضاء البيولوجية في جسم الانسان.*

*في هذه المقالة سوف نقوم بتفسير الفكرة الفيزيائية لانتاج اشعة اكس وشرح تركيب الجهاز.*

*ما هي أشعة أكس*

*أشعة اكس في الأساس مثل الاشعة المرئية حيث انها جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي ولكن اشعة اكس تحمل طاقة أكبر من طاقة الاشعة المرئية بكثير. ولشرح ذلك دعنا نجري مقارنة بين الأشعة الرئية وأشعة اكس، يمكن التمييز بين هذين النوعين من الاشعة من حيث طاقة الفوتون أو الطول الموجي أو التردد وكل تلك الكميات ترتبط مع بعضعها البعض من خلال المعادلات التالية:**طاقة الفوتون = ثابت بلانك x التردد E = hv*

*التردد = سرعة الضوء / الطول الموجي v = C/L* 

*تمتاز أشعة اكس بان طاقة فوتوناتها اكير من طاقة فوتونات الاشعة المرئية وهذا يعني أن ترددها كبير وطولها الموجي قصير.* 

**


*الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي: تزداد طافة الفوتونات من اليسار لليمين.*

*تستطيع العين البشرية الرؤية من خلال الأة المرئية لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى حدد لنا هذا الجزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي نستطيع الرؤية والتمتع بحاسية الابصار من خلاله وبالتالي تعتبر اشعة اكس اشعة غير مرئية بالنسبة لنا مثلها مثل اشعة الراديو والاشعة تحت الحمراء والاشعة فوق البنفسدية ولكن الفرق بين كل تلك الأشعة هي خواصها من ناحية طاقة الفوتون والتردد والطول الموجي لها.*

*السؤال الأن كيف أن الذرة التي تنتج الأشعة المرئية هي* 
*نفسها التي تنتج أشعة أكس؟*

*كلأ من الأشعة المرئية واشعة اكس تنتج من الانتقال الاكتروني بين مستويات الطاقة في الذرة. تشغل الالكترونات مستويات طاقة أو مدارات مختلفة حول النواة في الذرة وعندما ينتقل الكترون من مستوى طاقة عالى إلى مستوى طاقة منخفض ينطلق فوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة بين المستويين. تعتمد طاقة الفوتون المنبعث على الفرق بين مستويات الطاقة في الذرة فيمكن ان تكون طاقة الفوتون الناتج في مدى الاشعة المرئية فينتج ضوء مرئي ويمكن ان تكون طاقة الفوتون المنبعث في المدى الغير المرئي فينتج اشعة غير مرئية، اذا نستنتج أن ما يحدد طاقة الفوتون الناتج أو المنبعث من الذرة هو الانتقال الالكتروني بين مستويات الطاقة.* 

*عندما يصطدم الفوتون المنبعث بذرة أخرى فإن تلك الذرة تمتص طاقة الفوتون من خلال احد الكتروناتها لينتقل الالكترون من مستوى طاقة منخفض إلى مستوى طاقة اعلى لانه امتص طاقة اضافية. وشرط امتصاص الإلكترون طاقة الفوتون ان تكون طاقة الفوتون تساوي فرق مستويات الطاقة التي سينتقل لها الإلكترون (هذا شرط يعود إلى طبيعة الذرة بنية الذرة كما خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى) واذا اختل هذا الشرط فلن يحدث امتصاص الفوتون من قبل الذرة.*

**

*الذرات التي تكون اجسامنا تتعامل مع الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية (نقصد كل الاشعة المرئية والاشعة الغير مرئية) بنفس الآلية السابقة، فأشعة الراديو التي تحيط بنا لا تمتلك الطاقة الكافية لتنقل الكترونات الذرات من مستوى طاقة إلى مستوى طاقة اعلى لذلك فهذه الاشعة تعبر اجسامنا دون امتصاص لفوتوناتها. أما اشعة أكس ففوتوناتها ذات طاقة عالية تمكنها من ان تعبر كل الاشياء في طريقها ولكن بطريقة مختلفة عن اشعة الراديو حيث تستطيع اشعة اكس ان تمنح الكترونات الذرات الطاقة الكافية مما قد تسبب تلك الطاقة من تحرير الالكترونات من الذرة تماما كما يحدث في ذرات العناصر الخفيفة (عددها الذري قليل) حيث يستغل جزء من طاقة فوتون اشعة اكس من تحرير الالكترون من الذرة والجزء المتبقي يكسب الالكترون طاقة حركة ليغادر الذرة. ولكن في ذرات العناصر الثقيلة (لها عدد ذري كبير) فإنها تمتص طاقة اشعة اكس لوجود مستويات طاقة تتوافق مع طاقة فوتون اشعة اكس.*

*نستنتج مما سبق ان العناصر الخفيفة ذات ذرات صغيرة لا تمتص اشعة اكس وان العناصر الثقيلة ذات الذرات الكبيرة تمتص اشعة اكس.*

*الخلايا المكونة للجلد في اجسامنا تتكون من ذرات صغيرة وبالتالي لا تمتص اشعة اكس بينما ذرات الكالسيوم المكونة للعظام هي ذرات كبيرة وتمتص فوتونات اشعة اكس.*




*استخدامات اخرى لاشعة اكس* 
*لاشعة اكس استخدامات جمة وفي مجالات عديدة فكما أن لاشعة اكس دور كبير في تطور علم الطب فقد لعبت هذه الاشعة دور كبير في مجال ميكانيكا الكم وعلم البلورات وعلم الفلك وفي مجال التطبيقات الصناعية تساخدم اشعة اكس كماسحات للكشف عن العيوب في المنتجات الصناعية وتعتبر اشعة اكس احد اهم المعدات المستخدمة في المطارات للكشف عن الاجسام المشبوهة.*

جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس 
*يشكل الالكترود قلب جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس والذي يتكون من كاثود وأنود داخل انبوبة زجاجية مفرغة من الهواء. يتكون الكاثود من فتيلة تسخين مثل الموجودة في المصباح الكهربي، عندما يمر التاير الكهربي خلال الفتيلة ترتفع درجة حرارتها تدريجياً إلى ان تصل درجة الحرارة التي تمكن إلكترونات الفتيلة من الانبعاث من سطحها. الأنود عبارة عن قرص من التنجستين مشحون بشحنة موجبة تعمل على جذب الالكترونات المحررة من الكاثود.* 

**

*يطبق فرق الجهد عالي بين الكاثود والأنود يساعد على تعجيل الإلكترونات لتنطلق بقوة في اتحاه الأنود. عندما تصطدم الالكترونات بذرات مادة الانود (التنجستين) فإن هذه الإلكترونات تعمل على الاصطدام بالكترونات ذرات التنجستين في المدارات الداخلية القريبة من نواة الذرة والتي تكون طاقتها كبيرة. يقوم الكترون في مدار أعلى بسد الفراغ الذي حدث مما يحدث انطلاق لفوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة بين المستويين. ولأن الفرق في مستويي الطاقة كبير فإن الفوتون الناتج يكون فوتون اشعة أكس.* 

**

*تصطدم الإلكترونات الحرة بذرة التنجستين، تحرر إلكترونات في مدارات داخلية.. تنتقل الكترونات من مدارات أعلى لتملىء الفراغ الناتج وينطلق فوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة.*

*يمكن ان نحصل على فوتونات أشعة أكس بطريقة أخرى وهي بدون ان تصطدم الإلكترونات الحرة بالذرة، وذلك عن كما في الحالة التالية: عندما تقترب إلكترونات حرة معجلة بالقرب من نواة الأنود فإنها تنجذب لها بفعل قوة كولوم الكهربية، لأن النواة موجبة الشحنة والإلكترونات سالبة فتنحرف الإلكترونات عن مسارها مما يؤدي إلى تغيير في طاقة حركتها وتنطلق فوتونات اشعة اكس تحمل فرق الطاقة قبل الانحراف بجوار النواة وبعده. يعرف هذه الطريقة بظاهرة الفرملة breaking action وبالالمانية تسمى بظاهرة بيرمشتراهلينج Bremsstrahlungهي الاسم العلمي لظاهرة انتاج اشعة اكس اي فرملة الالكترونات عند مرورها بجوار انوية العناصر الثقيلة التي تشكل مادة الأنود.*

**

*الإلكترونات الحرة تنجذب إلى نواة ذرات التنجستين، وكلما اقتربت تلك اللكترونات المعجلة من النواة فإنها تنحرف عن مسارها مما ينتج تغيير في طاقتها فتنطلق فوتونات أشعة أكس.*


*الخلاصة:*
*نستنتج مما سبق ان الذرة هي المسؤولة عن انتاج اشعة اكس ولكن يختلف الأمر عنه في حالة الأشعة المرئية حيث إنه يتم إثارة إلكترونات المدارات الداخلية للعنصر المنتج لاشعة اكس بينما في الأشعة المرئية يتم اثارة الكترونات المدارات الخارجية.*

**


*انبوبة انتاج اشعة اكس*

*ملاحظة:*
*إن التصادم الحادث بين الإلكترونات المعجلة ومادة الأنود لتوليد اشعة أكس تعمل على توليد الكثير من الحرارة. لذلك يستخدم موتور ليعمل على لف قرص الأنود لنضمن تعرض مناطق مختلفة من مادة الأنود لشعاع الإلكترونات في كل مرة، مما يحميه من الإنصهار بفعل الاصطدام المستمر والحرارة الناتجة.*

*تستخدم حواجز من الرصاص لمنع اشعة اكس من الخروج والانبعاث في كافة الاتجاهات. ويتم تحديد منفذ اشعة اكس عبر نافذة تفتح في الحواجز وقبل خروجها تمر عبر عدة مرشحات قبل ان تسقط على جسم المريض المراد تصويره.*
*تثبت كاميرا لتسجيل فوتونات اشعة اكس التي عبرت خلال جسم المريض وتستخدم تلك الكاميرات افلام خاصة حساسة لاشعة اكس تستخدم نفس التكنولجيا المستخدمة في الأفلام العادية المستخدمة في التصوير بالكاميرات العادية الحساسة للضوء المرئي.*

*يتم الاحتفاظ بالصورة في صورة نيجاتيف ويتم فحص الصورة تحت ضوء أبيض فتظهر المناطق التي امتصت اشعة اكس مثل العظام والمواد الصلبة تظهر في الصورة بيضاء بينما المناطق التي لم تمتص اشعة اكس مثل الجلد والعضلات والأوعية الدموية تظهر في الصورة معتمة.*


*مادة التباين Contrast Media* 
*والتصوير الفلورسكوبي* 
*في صورة اشعة اكس لجسم المريض لا يظهر اية أثار للأوعية الدموية أو للأعضاء العضوية مثل الكبد او المعدة أو الأمعاء، ولإظهار اية من تلك الأعضاء في صورة اشعة اكس بغرض تشخيص مرض ما فإن أخصائي اشعة امس يحقن جسم المريض بمادة تباين contrast media مثل مادة الباريم barium.* 
*تتكون مادة التباين هذه من سائل يمتص اشعة اكس بكفاءة اعلى من الانسجة المحيطة به فعند حقن المريض بالباريم السائل في الوريد تصبح الأوعية الدموية قادرة على امتصاص اشعة اكس مما ينتج عنه صورة للاوعية الدموية على فيلم اشعة اكس. ويسمى التصوير بحقن المريض بمادة التباين بالفلوروسكوبي fluoroscopy.*
*يعتبر الفلوروسكوبي من التقنيات التي تستخدم اشعة اكس لتصوير تدفق مادة التباين خلال الجسم عبر فترات زمنية محددة فيتم حقن المريض بمادة التباين ومن ثم يتم تعريض المريض لجرعات من اشعة اكس على فترات زمنية متقطعة لرصد تدفق المادة وانسيابها خلال جسم المريض الصورة على شاشة فوسفورية تظهر مراحل انسياب مادة التباين خلال الجسم والطبيب يقرر الصورة التي يريد التقاطها عند فترات زمنية محددة للتشخيص فيما بعد.*

هل اشعة اكس ضارة لنا؟ 
*بالرغم من الفوائد الجمة التي وفرتها اشعة اكس في مساعدة الطبيب على تشخيص المريض واكتشاف كسور العظام دون الحاجة الى عمليات جراحية إلا أن اشعة اكس من الممكن ان تكون ضارة.*
*ففي اول استخدام اشعة اكس تعرض المريض والطبيب لجرعة زيادة من اشعة اكس التي سببت اعراض مرضية مثل التي تسببها العناصر المشعة على الجلد. والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى ان اشعة اكس هي في حد ذاتها اشعة متأينة ionization radiation. فعندما يصطدم الضوء العادي بالذرة فلا يحدث تاغيير يذكر على الذرة ولكن في حالة اشعة اكس تصطدم بالذرة فإنها تعمل على تحرير الكترونات الذرة وتحولها إلى أيون موجب وتقوم الالكترونات المتحررة بتحويل المذيد من الذرات المجاورة إلى ايونات بالتصادم معها.* 
*الايونات اجسام مشحونه كهربياً وليست متعادلة مثل الذرات مما يسبب تفاعلات كيميائية غير طبيعية داخل الخلايا الحية ومن الممكن ايضا أن يحدث خلل في سلاسل حمض الـ DNA. حدوث خلل في الـ DNA قد يسبب موت لتلك الخلية مما يسبب الكثير من الأمراض الغير متوقعة أو ان تتحول الخلية الحية اذا لم تمت إلى خلايا سراطانية تنتشر في جسم الانسان لا سمح الله.*
*أي انه بالرغم من فوائد اشعة اكس فإن التعرض الأكثر من اللازم للاشعة له من الأثار التي لايحمد عقباها.* 
*وبالرغم من كل ذلك تبى اجهزة اشعة اكس الاجهزة الاكثر امنا بين الخيارات المطروحة امام الطبيب لاستخدامها وان جهاز اشعة اكس لا غنى عنه في المستشفيات ويعتبر من اهم انجازات التقنية العلمية عبر العصور.*

*م/ن*
*واسمحو لي اذا خربت الموضوع*
*باضافة موضوع آخر بداخله*
*وتقبلو تحيات* 
*أ**خوكم / علي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح اخي الكريم علي يعطيك العافية وعساك على القوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يـا إِخـوَتي إِنَّ الهَوى iiقاتِلي
فَـيَسِّروا الأَكـفانَ مِن عاجِلِ
وَلا تَلوموا في أتِّباعِ الهَوى
فَـإِنَّـنـي فـــي شُـغُـلٍ شـاغِـلِ
عَـيـني عَـلـى عُـتـبَةَ iiمُـنهَلَّةٌ
بِـدَمـعِها الـمُـنسَكِبِ iiالـسائِلِ
يـا مَـن رَأى قَبلي قَتيلاً iiبَكى
مِـن شِدَّةِ الوَجدِ عَلى iiالقاتِلِ
بَـسَطتُ كَـفّي نَـحوَكُم iiسـائِلاً
مــاذا تَـرُدّونَ عَـلى iiالـسائِلِ


من القائل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب أبو العتاهية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صح او خطأ مع تصحيح الخطأ إن وجد 

بحر مرمرة بحر داخلي ( ----- )

----------


## حساسه بزياده

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هاواي  ولاية أمريكية على شكل_ _أرخبيل__ من الجزر في_ _المحيط  الهادي__ فماهي عاصمتها ؟_

----------


## ward roza <3

*سلام خيوووه* 

*تبلغ مساحته 166,642 كم.


هنولولو هي العاصمة وأكبر المدن،
تتكون هاواي من 19 جزيرة رئيسية.


تعتبر ولاية هاواي الوحيدة التي لا ليس لها أراضي تابعة لأي قارة 
وهي الوحيدة التي تزداد مساحتها باستمرار بسبب النشاط البركاني وتدفق الحمم البركانية.


تعتبر هاواي عاصمة الأنواع المهددة بالانقراض في العالم ..


تتكون هاواي من (23 ) جزيرة ، أكبرها جزر هاواي،
وماوى وأواهو وبها العاصمة ، ومالاكاس ، ولانا 
ونيهاو ، وكاهولاوي وأرضها عبارة عن قمم سلاسل جبلية بركانية غارقة ،
أقدمها الطرف الغربي من هذه المجموعة الجزيرية ، تكثر بها البراكين، ترتفع بعض قممها إلي أكثر من 13 ألف قدم في جزيرة هاواى ، 
حيث قمة ماونالوا ، وهي قمة بركانية يتجدد ثوران بركانها


وتعتبر جزر الهاواى جنة الله فى ارضه 
لما تتميز به هذه الجزر من طبيعة خلابة ومناظر ساحرة*

----------


## ward roza <3

السؤال : هل قبر فاطمة الزهراء مجهول لحد الان ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نعم 
*من المحتمل أن يكون في البقيع قبر الصديقة الطاهرة فاطمة الزهراءعليها بنت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم) التي دفنت ليلاً وعفي موضع قبرها.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو إسماعيل (الذي ينتسب إليه أهلُ الفرقة الاسماعيليَّة) ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسماعيل ولد الأمام اعتقد زين العابدين عليه السلام
وليس ولد النبي ابراهيم 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو اسماعيل بن الإمام جعفرالصادق(عليه السلام ) وهو الابن الأكبر له*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من كبار صحابة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم) ومن محبِّي الإمام علي(عليه السلام)، كان من أكبر وأشهر قُرَّاء القرآن، وكان فقيهاً وقاضياً ومن أهل الاستشارة والنَّصيحة. قبره قرب قبر عثمان بن مظعون في البقيع فمن هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الصحابي عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سلمت يمناك على هذا المجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة الإمبراطورية البيزنطية ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*القسطنطينية عاصمة للإمبراطورية البيزنطية*

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلموووووووووو مسابقة حلوووووووووووووه بالمره

----------


## perfume

سلام
سؤالي هو في اي سنه اطلقت الولايات المتحدة القنبلة الذرية على هيروشيما ونجازاكي ؟؟
موفقين

----------


## آهات حنونه

في الحرب العالمية الاولى (1914-1918)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماهي المناسبة الدينية التي تأتي بتاريخ 27 رجب؟؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بعثة النبي الأكرم (ص) 13 قبل الهجرة الإسراء و المعراج*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سؤال عقائد
من هم القائليين بالجبر ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأمويين ومنهم معاوية*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف غلط خيو 
الجواب هم الأشاعرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين يوجد قبر اسماعيل بن الأمام الصادق عليه السلام؟؟؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> اين يوجد قبر اسماعيل بن الأمام الصادق عليه السلام؟؟؟



في البقيع>> المدينه المنوره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه 
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو  أقدم سجين* *لبناني** في* *إسرائيل** ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

القنطار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ذكرت كلمة( ايها) في لبقرآن الكريم بهذ الرسم وبرسم اخر 
بحذف الألف الأخيرة 
في كم موضع ذكرت محذوفة الألف هكذا( ايه)؟؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> اجابة صحيحه 
> بس وين سؤالش



ول :sad2: 
يعني مايحتاج أحط سؤال :huh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة سؤالي 
3 مرات 

ننتظر سؤال

----------


## حساسه بزياده

[quote=عفاف الهدى;1052007]اجابة سؤالي 
3 مرات 

أتمنى التوضيح للفائده

----------


## عيون لاتنام

** *العالم** يتغير بسرعة... في* *المستقبل** لن يهزم القوي الضعيف ... بل سوف يهزم السريع البطيء. * *من القائل ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت حساسة بزيادة 
اهلا وسهلا 
هذا كان سؤالي:
ذكرت كلمة( ايها) في لبقرآن الكريم بهذ الرسم وبرسم اخر 
بحذف الألف الأخيرة 
في كم موضع ذكرت محذوفة الألف هكذا( ايه)؟؟ 

اجابتي على سؤالي هذه
اجابة سؤالي 
3 مرات 


التوضيح
كتابة القرآن الكريم تختلف عن كتابتنا 
كتابتنا تسمى بالرسم الأملائي بينما كتابة القرآن الكريم تسمى بالرسم العثماني 
ولكل قواعده في الكتابة
من قواعد الرسم العثماني في رسم القرآن الكريم كتبت كلمة ايها بهذه الصورة مثل الرسم الأملائي 
ماعدا 3 مواضع فقط كتبت بهذا الشكل :( ايه) فعلينا الأنتباه اثناء القراءة هي نفس اللفظ فقط تختلف في الرسم تنطقه ايها 
الأيات التي جائت فيها كلمة ايها بهذا الشكل هي :
1/ ( وتوبوا الى الله جميعا أيه المؤمنون) سورة النور 31
2/ (وقالوا يا أيه الساحر ادع لنا) سورة الزخرف 49
3/ ( سنفرغ لكم أيه الثقلان) الرحمن31

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> ** *العالم** يتغير بسرعة... في* *المستقبل** لن يهزم القوي الضعيف ... بل سوف يهزم السريع البطيء. * 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 *السلام عليكم*

*بتوقع*

*روبرت مردوخ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*اذا كان الجواب صح*

*اليكم السؤال*

*من القائل*

*من عاشر الانذال حقر ومن عاشر العلماء وقر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *بتوقع* 
> 
> *روبرت مردوخ*



 

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أيلول وتستحقي التقييم على هذا النشاط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *اذا كان الجواب صح*
> 
> *اليكم السؤال* 
> *من القائل* 
> *من عاشر الانذال حقر ومن عاشر العلماء وقر*



 
*الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أكبر مدينة موجودة في إيطاليا ؟*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*فلورنسا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة عزيزتي بحر العجائب شكرا على المحاولة* 

*أكبر مدن إيطاليا هي مدينة ميلان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي رابع أكبر جزيرة في العالم ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف ما عرفت
ننتظر الأجابة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي رابع أكبر جزيرة في العالم ؟*
*مدغشقر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الرجل الذي يرى العالمَ وهو في الخمسين من عمره مثلما رآه في العشرين من عمره, فإنه قد أهدر 30 سنة من حياتِه.* *من هو قائل هذه العبارة ؟*

----------


## علي pt

*من أقوال محمد علي كلاي*

*محمد علي كلاي (1942 - ) ملاكم أمريكي فاز ببطولة العالم للوزن الثقيل ثلاث مرات على مدى عشرين عاما قضاها على حلبات الملاكمة، وفي عام 1999 توّج محمد علي كلاي بلقب “رياضي القرن”.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي علي وتستحق التقييم :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هرطقة

لمن هذا الكتاب؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خالد النصرالله* 

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## سعوديهـ

بصراحه مدري لكن يسلمووووووووووو المسابقه روعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيون اجابة صحيحه 

سعودية اهلا وسهلا فيش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* (( إذا احتكمت دولتان صغيرتان إلى هيئة الأمم المتحدة ضاعت الدولتان الصغيرتان معاً، وإذا احتكمت دولة صغيرة ودولة كبيرة إلى هيئة الأمم المتحدة ضاعت الدولة الصغيرة، أما إذا احتكمت دولتان كبيرتان إلى هيئة الأمم المتحدة ضاعت الأمم المتحدة نفسها. ))* 

*من هو القائل ؟*

----------


## الباسمي

ما عرفت حلها

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وأنا ما عرفت أحلها
تحياتيـ.....

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 
*هو* 
*عبد الحميد كشك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي أكبر دول* *أمريكا الوسطى** ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نيكاراغوا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كم عدد دول العالم*؟

----------


## مهتاب

*عدد دول العالم* حوالي 198 *دولة* ، بالاضافة الى *الدول* التي تتمتع بالحكم الذاتي.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هي ام مريم بنت عمران؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

حنة *بنت* فاقوذا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح
اختلف في اسمها 
حنه او مرتى 
اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الرجل الذي قاد ثوره عسكرية* *تركية** ضد* *الدولة العثمانية** ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

مصطفى كمال اتاتورك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي مهتاب يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## مهتاب

الله يعافيج يامشرفتنا الغالية
ننتظر السؤال الجديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخوي مهتاب وهذا هو السؤال الجديد* 

*صح أم خطأ :**عضلات القلب تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً بدون راحة ( ------)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خطأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هي زوجة اخناتون امن حوتب الرابع؟؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> من هي زوجة اخناتون امن حوتب الرابع؟؟



 زوجته نفرتيتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تزوج أمنحوتب الرابع نفرتيتي في بداية حكمه ، وكان للزوجان ست بنات وربما يعرف اثنين من أولاده أبناء من زوجه أخرى كيا .
أخناتون (1353 - 1336 ق.م.) بالإضافة إلى زوجته الرئيسية نفرتيتي (1352 - 1340 ق.م.) كان عنده زوجة ثانوية اسمها كييا ويرجح انها والدة توت عنخ أمون (1332 - 1322 ق.م.).
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتان صحيحتان

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي الدولة التي أنشأت قناة بنما ؟*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

الولايات المتحدة الأميريكيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم  المقياس العددي الذي يستخدم لوصف قوة* *الزلازل** ؟*

----------


## غرام اطفال

*مقياس ريشتر*

*’’*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر السؤال الجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متى وفاة السيدة خديجة؟؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> متى وفاة السيدة خديجة؟؟



 10 رمضان

----------


## مهتاب

10 من رمضان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتان صحيحتان

----------


## رحيق العسل

بماذا تقاس درجة الحرارة ؟
أتمنى اشوف الرد اسرع مما يمكن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تقاس بالترمومتر

----------


## رحيق العسل

يسلمو إجابه سالمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هي العملة المتداوله في البحرين؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

الدينار البحريني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## رحيق العسل

يلا هذا سوئاليـــ ...

أين يشعر الشخص المصاب بمرض الشقيقة بالألم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشقيقة عبارة عن متلازمة أعراض syndrome تسبب عادة ألما في أحد شقي الرأس يدوم ما بين الساعة والثلاثة أيام ويصاحب هذا الألم عدة أعراض أخرى تشتمل على اضطرابات بصرية وسمعية وعصبية كالتحسس الزائد من الضوء والصوت،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تختلف آلام الصداع النصفي ( الشقيقة )عن كل آلام الأنواع الأخرى من الصداع . ويصيب هذا النوع من الصداع جزءا واحدا من الرأس أي بشكل نصفي. ويعاني منه 25% من النساء و8%من الرجال طوال حياتهم . والمرأة أكثر عرضة لنوباته ولاسيما في مرحلة  (سن اليأس ) لتغير معدلات الهورمونات الأنثوية لديها .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كم عدد اجزاء القرآن الكريم؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

30 جزء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأمراض التي تصيب الظهر؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

السوفان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كم عدد الأسنان اللبنية؟

----------


## مهتاب

26سن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف غلط
وعند ولادة الطفل يكون عدد الأسنان في فكة 20 سن وهي عدد الأسنان اللبنية ككل ولكنها لاتكون ظاهرة حتى عمر 6 شهور تقريبا .

----------


## بنوته كتكوته

_بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم_
_حبيت اجاوب على السؤل_
_الجواب ؟27_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو سد مائي قديم في اليمن يعود تاريخه إلى نحو القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سد مأرب و يسمى أيضا بسد العرم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بحار ومستكشف إنكليزي في عام 1776م اكتشف أرخبيل هاواي، ووصل إلى أطراف الاسكا في المحيط المتجمد الشمالي الذي يعد حاجزاً جليدياً لا يمكن إختراقه فمن هو ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه ..تقيمش جاهز 

وهذه اجابتي ان شاء الله صح

جيمس كوك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي عفاف هو جيمس كوك لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطلة الحلوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي قتله الملك الظالم هيرودس استجابة لإمرأة فاجرة و قدم رأسه المبارك في طبق من فضة الى تلك المرأة القذرة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتوقع النبي يحيى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة هو النبي يحيى 
وتستحقي التقييم عزيزتي نتيجة هذا النشاط والتفاعل فسلمت يمناك :)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

10 رمضان وفاة سيدة جليلة بمالها قام الدين  من هي؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السيدة خديجة رضوان الله عليها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كانت معجزة النبي صالح عليه السلام ناقة عشراء فمامعنى كلمة عشراء ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجايبه صحيحه خيو 
يعطيش العافية


هي الناقة الحامل إذا بلغت عشرة أشهر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماشاء الله عليج حبوبه والله فكرت إن هذا السؤال بيكون صعب عليكم :) هههه
يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اسم الرجل الذي قام بقعر ناقة الله صالح عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قيدار 
اشقى الأوليين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي هو قيدار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين قتل الأمام علي عليه السلام؟؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

ج ـ في محراب مسجد الكوفة 


تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه اخي الكريم
اشتقنا لمشاركاتك

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

هو عمر ابن الامام زين العابدين توفي في احدى سفرات الامام زين العابدين عليه سلام الله 

والح عليه اهل تلك البلاد ليدفن فيها ويكون شرف لبلادهم بدفنه ؟

ولقب بعمر الاشرف 

في اي البلاد دفن واي مدينة؟؟

تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> اجابه صحيحه اخي الكريم
> اشتقنا لمشاركاتك



السلام عليكم

اشتاقت لكم الجنان 

انا موجود لكن ربما احتاج الى اثبات الوجود 

تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> هو عمر ابن الامام زين العابدين توفي في احدى سفرات الامام زين العابدين عليه سلام الله 
> 
> والح عليه اهل تلك البلاد ليدفن فيها ويكون شرف لبلادهم بدفنه ؟
> 
> ولقب بعمر الاشرف 
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم

ربما السؤال بعيد عن الكثيرين فالجواب هو

الموقع الدفن هو العراق في محافظة ذي قار 

تحياتي لكم وشكري وتقديري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فقدت العراق والامة الأسلامية  قبل ايام شخصا عظيما من هو ؟؟؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

سماحة السيد عبد العزيزالحكيم ( رحمه الله)

تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## مهتاب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الأخ الشقيق للنبي يوسف عليه السلام؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

بنيامين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح

----------


## مهتاب

اين السؤال الجديد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

ننتظر السؤال الجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هي معجزة الرسول الخالدة؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

القران الكريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه خيو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اسم الرجل الذي غدر بالنبي عيسى عليه السلام وأخبر كهنة اليهود بمكانه ؟

----------


## مهتاب

يهوذا الإسخريوطي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح اخي مهتاب ماشاء الله عليك :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين ولد المختار بن أبي عبيد بن مسعود الثقفي ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الطائف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هي عروس البحر الأحمر ؟؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

حسب علمي هي جده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متى حدثت معركة بدر الكبرى؟؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

17رمضان السنة الثانية للهجرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إلى اين تتجه قوافل قريش في فصل الصيف ؟
إلى اين تتجه قوافل قريش في فصل الشتاء ؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

الى الشام في فصل الصيف
الى اليمن في فصل الشتاء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة أخي كميل الفضلي عساك على القوة

----------


## مهتاب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من القائل /
[ *كمال الفضائل شرف الأخلاق .]*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الاْمام علي عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة اختي ملكة القلوب ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اسم والدة أبو طالب عم الرسول الاكرم صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عابد بن عمران.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فعلا إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وتستحقي التقييم 
هي فاطمة بنت عمرو من بني مخزوم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الذي اشتهر بأسم شيخ البطحاء ؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> من هو الذي اشتهر بأسم شيخ البطحاء ؟



 أبو طالب

----------


## مهتاب

ﺃﺑﻮ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻫﻮ ﻋﺒﺪ ﻣﻨﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺷﺘﻬﺮ ﺑﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺤﺎﺀ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو يعسووب الدين؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب كرم الله وجهه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## مهتاب

اين السؤال الجديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عندما نقول سمعنا فلان يسترجع فماذا نقصد بكلمة يسترجع ؟

----------


## كميل الفضلي

يعيد كما في المثال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة خاطئة اخي كميل الفضلي شكرا على المحاولة 
الإجابة الصحيحة هي

اي يقول إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر السؤال الجديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الذي ذبح الطفل الرضيع عبدالله  ابن الامام الحسين عليه السلام ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

حرملة بن كاهل الأسدي ( لعنه الله )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي وتستحقي التقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هي زوجة الصحابي الجليل المختار الثقفي ؟

----------


## شوق الغوالي

الأجـآبه .؛. 

خ ــــوله بنت ثعلبه 


سؤآلي ...

ضع العلامه الحسآبيه بحيث تصبح المعآدله صحيحه ..


8 ؟ 8 ؟ 8 ؟ 8 = 2 



تحيآتي

----------


## شوق الغوالي

له له وينكم يابنااااات العلمي ماهكذا الضن بكم  :weird: 

ليكون الادبي رشو عليكم من كسلهم << ماينلامون شعرفهم بالارقام والمعادلات :cheesy: 

يلا اللي يجاوب عالسؤال له مني جااائزه << عاد حزر فزر شو تطلع  :lol: 

الفرصه لاتعووض


نــــــــداء ياعــــــــــــــلمــــــــي وروني شطارتكم :wink:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الاجابه 

8 / 8 + 8 / 8 = 2 

نقسمي الثمانيه على ثمانية تصير واحد ..

لانه كل رقم تقسمه على نفسه نتيجته واحد ..

وتكرري العملية مرتين .. 

ونجمعيها وتصير النتيجة 2 ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شوق الغوالي

حياك الله أخي 

بس بتأكد من جوابك بالشرح 

8 ÷ 8 = 1
8÷8 =1
وقصدك لو جمعنا النتائج يطلع لنا الناتج 2

ان كان هذا قصدك

قأنا اقولك جوابك 
^



^




^




جبتهاااا بس بطريقه خااااطئه :toung:  يعني الحل غلط 

لانه فيه اسس وقوائم تمشي عليها حسب المعادله
وكم مره تم وضع علامة الاستفهام تضع بعددها + او _ أو × او ÷




بضرب لكم مثال حتى اقرب اكثر وتفهمون المعادله عدل :icon30: 

مثلأ  :blink: 


7؟7؟7؟7 = 1

7 + 7 = 14<< بأول خطوه ضروري تكون 7 مع 7 بأختلاف طبعا العمليه الحسابيه
14 -7 = 7<< الناتج14 يتم الابتداء به في الخطوه الثانيه مع تكرار رقم سبعه بكل خطوه
7÷7 =1<< وهنا وصلنا للنتيجه المطلوبه 


(( خوش والله صرت معلمه :coool:  هاا ان شاء الله الشرح وااضح 
أي سؤال مواضح من الحين قولو قبل لاينتهي الدوام :laugh:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هي زوجة الصحابي الجليل المختار الثقفي ؟



> الأجـآبه .؛. 
> 
> خ ــــوله بنت ثعلبه 
> 
> 
> سؤآلي ...
> 
> ضع العلامه الحسآبيه بحيث تصبح المعآدله صحيحه ..
> 
> ...



إجابة خاطئة عزيزتي ريتاج زوجة المختار هي 
( عمرة ) وهي أبنة النعمان بن بشير الانصاري
يعطيك الف عافية وحياج معانا حبوبه 
وبلا إهانات للأدبي  :wink:  هههههه
حطي مسائل جديدة وشوفي من يحلهم  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هي اول أمراة يضرب عنقها بالسيف صبرا في تاريخ الاسلام ؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

زوجة المختار الثقفي الفزارية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو تاريخ عيد الغديرالأغر وفي اي شهر ؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

> ما هو تاريخ عيد الغديرالأغر وفي اي شهر ؟؟



 18 ذي الحجة  :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو عميد المنبر الحسيني؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الدكتور الشيخ أحمد الوائلي ( رحمه الله*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-07-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه سريعه 
ما شاء الله 
وكمان صحيحه 
يعطيش العافية خية
وين سؤالش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو أول شهيد في الاسلام؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عمار بن ياسر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيدة جليلة توفيت في شهر رمضان المبارك 
اثرت بمالها لرفع راية الأسلام ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسهل منه ما فيه 
وينكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السيده خديجة بنت خويلد عليها السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة خاطئه عفاف ..*
*اول شهيد هي سمية بنت خياط ام عمار ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اها 
ذكر بالمذكر وليس المؤنث

حصل خير 

اجابة صحيحه شذوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اسم زوجات النبي يوسف عليه السلام؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آسنات .. زليخا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هي زوجة حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه ؟*

----------


## ليلاس

*سلمى بنت عميس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صح ليلاس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من هي المرأة التي شاركت في قتل  الأمام الحسن المسموم عليه السلام؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

*لعنة الله عليها .. جعدة بنت الاشعث*

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-16-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحة شذوي
الحمد لله على سلامتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقيم مهرجان بمناسبة الأربعين في قرية الجش الحبيبة هذا العام
ما كان اسم المهرجان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :huh:

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بـــــــــآدِر  ـإلــى ـآإْ  طــرِيـــــــــق آلــتــــآإْئبِيــــــــــــن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خربشات غناتي 
هذا الأسم كان للعام الماضي 
هذا العام اختلف العنوان 
يلا اعطيكم فرصة :amuse:

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

طيــــــــــــب
_
مهـرَجـآن ع’ـقيـــلـــــــة ـآلــطـآإْلبـيـِـيـــــــــن

<< إذأ طلع برضوا غلـط بَيـطـيـح وج’ــهــي  
_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الا صح خربوشة غناتي 
ولا طيج ويهش والا شي 
موفقة 
غناتي 
واجابة صحيحة*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

سَــآـيـمَـة هــ ـآلـمَــرِة   :nosweat: 

تَـشَـكُــرآإْتــــــي ع’ـفــــــــــآإْف   :embarrest:

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-13-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هي اخت النبي يعقوب عليه سلام الله؟

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

_فائقة بنت إسحق بن إبراهيم_

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-13-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اجابة صحيحة  ونموذجية كمان

يلا حطي لينا سؤال خيو*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

يـِـسـلمـو خيـة عفــآف
يعطيكِ العافيـة

السـؤال :

اذا كان المسلمون يحجون الى مكه والنصارى الى القدس فالى اين يحج البراهمة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_يحجون_ الى نهر الجانح
وهم قوم هندي

----------

خربشات ذاكرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

إجــآبــة صحيحــة

نهـر الغـآنـغ او  الجانج او الغانج كله صحيح

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ماهي السورة الكريمة التي ان قراتها كل يوم في رمضان كانت لك كقراءة الف ايه كل يوم ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سورة القدر!!!

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

للاسف خطـأ  حبيبتي عفـآف حاولي مرة ثانية

من السور القصآر هي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممم
يمكن الأخلاص

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بعد لا غناتي

سورة مكية من ثمانِ ايات
فيها وعيد وتهديد للمشتغلين بجمع الاموال والتفاخر بها
ولهوا بذلك عن طآعة الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة التكاثر*

----------

خربشات ذاكرة (03-20-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

اجابة صحيحة شذى  ؛؛ سورة التكاثر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية شذوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو اصغر إمام من الائمة المعصومين عند استشهاده ؟*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

الامام الحسن العسكري سلام الله عليه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا خطأ خية* 
*حــاولي*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

الامام الجواد عمره 25 سنة
العسكري الثاني بعمر 28 سنة
سلام الله عليهم جميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاجابة صحيحة خيووة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هي حروف الأقلاب؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حرف الباء*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-23-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية صح

----------


## ناعية الآل000

*السلام عليكم*
*جهدكم مبارك بإذن الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*من هو الذي حرم متعة الحج ومتعة النساء بعد وفاة سول الله صلى الله علي وآله*
*حين قال(متعتان كانتا على عهد رسول الله وانا احرمهما واعاقب عليهما)*
*وبهذا العمل روج الزنا والفجور*
*عليه لعائن الله*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

عمر بن الخطاب

----------


## ناعية الآل000

الإجااااااااااااابة صحيييييييحة
مكسورة خاطر
احسنتي
لك هدية صلوات مئة مرة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
سورة (عبس وتولى) نزلت في شأن من
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نزلت في رجل من بني أمية كان عند النبي صل الله عليه وآله فجاء ابن أم مكتوم فلما رآه تقذر من رؤيته وجمع نفسه وعبس وأعرض بوجهه عنه

----------


## ناعية الآل000

اختي شذى الزهراء
الإجابة غير مقبوله اذكري الإسم
  سورة عبس نزلت في شأن من
 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

في شان عبد الله بن ام مكتوم مؤذن الرسول وكان اعمى 
عندما قدمه النبي لعثمان بن عفان فعبس عثمان بوجهه

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## ناعية الآل000

اختي خربشات ذاكرة
احسنت وفقك الله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ان النبي صلى الله عليه وآله بشر الصحابي الجليل
(مالك بن نويرة) 
بالجنه
علي يد من قتل وبأمر من
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ناعية الآل000

بأمرمن ابو بكرلعنه الله
قتل خالد بن الوليد لعنه الله الصحابي مال بن نويرة حين وقف مالك للصلاة هجم عليهم خالد وجماعته وكتفوا مالك وقومه ثم قتلهم المجرم عن آخرهم
وزنى بإمرأة مالك في نفس الليلة التي قتل فيها زوجها
ووضع رأس مالك وقومه أثافي-الأثافي هو الحجر الذي يوضع عليه القدر- للقدروطبخ اكل الزنا هو وجماعته ولمارجع الى المدينه اراد عمر لعنه الله ان يقتص منه لقتله المسلمين ويجري عليه الحد لزناه فمنعه ابو بكر منعا شديدا وبعمله هذا اهدر دماء المسلمين واسقط حدا من حدود الله

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## أموله

** 
*ممـِوضوعَ جميلَ*
*ومعلومإت قيمَه*
*بإرك الله فيكَ .. ~*
*. وديَ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ناعية الآل تشكراتي اخية على متابعة الموضوع معلومات قيمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3 من الأئمة الأطهار كانت وفاتهم بتاريخ 25 من الأشهر العربيه عدديهم مع ذكر اشهر وفاتهم؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

الامام السجاد سلام الله عليه 25 محرم الحرام 

 الامام الكاظم سلام الله عليه 25 رجب المرجب 

 الامام الصــادق ســـلام الله عليه 25 شهر شـوال

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 
اجابه صحيحه خيو
الش وسام التميز في احد المواضيع في قسم الترحيب مري هناك وخذيه
حطيه في توقيعش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو مؤلف كتاب اصول الكافي؟؟

----------


## * Red Rose *

مؤلف كتاب اصول الكافي هو:

 الشيخ أبو جعفر محمد بن يعقوب بن إسحاق الكليني

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-18-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
تم التقييم

----------

